# Opera in English radio broadcasts in the public domain



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

A new thread devoted to radio broadcasts believed to be in the public domain of opera sung in English.


Giacomo Puccini - The Girl of the Golden West [La fanciulla del West] (London, 1963)

If ever there was an Italian opera that was meant to be sung in English translation, this would be it. Puccini's romantic and emotionally overpowering adaptation of the David Belasco classic situated in the California Gold Rush of 1849-50 is presented here in a first-rate performance at Sadler's Wells (now the ENO). The two leads, Australians Elizabeth Fretwell and Donald Smith, contribute tender, lyrical and very moving performances. The sound quality of this live recording is very clear, and the text sung in English is easily understood.































Minnie - Elizabeth Fretwell
Dick Johnson - Donald Smith
Jack Rance - Raimund Herincx
Nick - Stanley Bevan
Ashby - Harold Blackburn
Jake Wallace - John Hauxvell
Castro - Derek Hammond Stroud
Sonora - Neil Easton
Trin - John Delaney
Sid - Kenneth Fawcett
Handsome - Howard Dyson
Harry - Paul Crook
Joe - Neville Griffiths
Happy - Charles Draper
Larkens - David Bowman
Billy Jackrabbit - Leigh Maurice
Wowkle - Dilys Davies

Orchestra and Chorus of Sadler's Wells Opera
Conducted by Warwick Braithwaite

10 January 1963
BBC Radio Broadcast
http://www.mediafire.com/download/0...West_(London,_1963)_sung_in_English.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4...West_(London,_1963)_sung_in_English.part2.rar


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Giacomo Meyerbeer - The African Woman [L'africaine] (London, 1963) 

















An exceptional studio performance _in English_ of Giacomo Meyerbeer's final work "L'africaine," a grand opera with a libretto by Eugène Scribe. This recording is outstanding on numerous levels, chief of which is a characteristically thrilling and moving performance in the title role by British mezzo-soprano Josephine Veasey.

















BBC Third Programme 10 May 1964
http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/1f5afd4cd197493f8694c24bc841cf0b

Network Three, 21 March 1965 
http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/bba1acf59ad741c9a6003228a1f2114b

Selika……..Josephine Veasey
Vasco…….Robert Thomas
Nelusko…..Raimund Herincx
Inez……….Heather Harper
Anna……..Rosemary Phillips
Grand Inquisitor..Stanislav Pieczora
Don Diego….Roger Stahlman
Don Pedro…..Forbes Robinson
Don Alvar…..Max Worthsley
High Priest of Brahma…Harvey Allen
Sailors…….Richard Dawson, Gordon Farrell
Usher…..…Cyril Summers
Priest………Leslie Fry

BBC Orchestra and Chorus
Cond: Leo Wurmser
26 May 1963
Sung in English

https://www.mediafire.com/?e9r8wfs2vem2llk


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Dmitri Shostakovich - Katerina Ismailova (London, 1963) sung in English

























The outstanding and ill-fated Australian soprano Marie Collier stars alongside the great English tenor Charles Craig in this live performance of the British premiere of Shostakovich's opera, with the composer himself in attendance.

http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/12c9c3495aa3428595cf5886d6378646

Originally broadcast on the BBC Third Programme, 13 December 1963 19.00

Performance details

Company: Covent Garden Opera Company
Venue: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London
Performance status:	Original season
Conductor:	Edward Downes
Chorus Master:	Douglas Robinson
Leader: Charles Taylor

Cast

Katerina Lvovna Ismailova: Marie Collier
Boris Timofeyevich Ismailov: Otakar Kraus
Zinovsky Borisovich Ismailov: Edgar Evans
Workman from Mill: David Winnard
Aksinya, a servant: Barbara Howitt
Sergei: Charles Craig
Coachman: Lewis Powell
Village Drunk: John Lanigan
Porter: Eric Garrett
Steward: Rhydderch Davies
1st Workman: Andrew Daniels
2nd Workman: Daniel McCoshan
Priest: David Kelly
Police Inspector: Robert Savoie
Policeman: George Reibbitt
Local Nihilist: Joseph Ward
Old Convict: Michael Langdon
Sentry: Eric Garrett
Sonyetka: Janet Coster
Female Convict: Jeannette Sinclair
Sergeant: Dennis Wicks

Workmen, Policemen, Guests, Servants, Convicts: 
The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
The Covent Garden Orchestra

Language:	English
Translator:	Edward Downes
Information source:	Royal Opera House programme for 2 December 1963 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6fxri..._Ismailova_(London,_1963)_sung_in_English.rar


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Rutland Boughton - The Queen of Cornwall (BBC, 1950)


















Rutland Boughton 
The Queen of Cornwall
A music-drama based on the play by Thomas Hardy

BBC Third Programme, 
Friday February 24, 1950 http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/167d2edb57f84b2fbefc90df8c548823
Repeated February 27, 1950 http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/75db790e3e5c4f168352925ddf5f9605

Queen Iseult - Sylvia Fisher
Sir Tristram - Dennis Dowling
Sir Andret - Emerys Lloyd
Iseult of Brittany (called the Whitehanded) - Barbara Howitt
Brangwain - Flora Nielsen
King Mark - Trevor Anthony
A Damsel - Mildred Watson
A Watchman - Fisher Morgan

Narrator - Andrew Cruickshank

BBC Opera Orchestra (leader John Sharpe) & Chorus (Chorus Master John Clements)
c. Stanford Robinson

https://www.mediafire.com/?72v83xjddoighdv


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Arnold Schoenberg - Moses and Aaron (London, 1965) sung in English










Recording of a performance at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London and broadcast on the BBC Third Programme on Thursday, 1 July 1965.

http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/2636f9399c824327896db1eb88606212

Music by Arnold Schoenberg
Libretto by Arnold Schoenberg after the Book of Exodus
Translation by David Rudkin

Cast:

Moses - Forbes Robinson
Aaron - Richard Lewis
Young Girl - Cynthia Johnston
Young Man - John Lanigan
Another Man - David Kelly
Priest - Michael Langdon
Elder - Rhydderch Davies
Elder - George Macpherson
Elder - Glynne Thomas
Invalid Woman - Maureen Guy
Ephraimite - Victor Godfrey
Virgin - Cynthia Johnston
Virgin - Morag Noble
Virgin - Yvonne Minton
Virgin - Elizabeth Bainbridge
Naked Youth - John Dobson
Solo Voice in Orchestra - Jeannette Sinclair
Solo Voice in Orchestra - Noreen Berry
Solo Voice in Orchestra - Helen Watts
Solo Voice in Orchestra - Kenneth MacDonald
Solo Voice in Orchestra - Delme Bryn-Jones
Solo Voice in Orchestra - Dennis Wicks

Tribal Chieftains, Elders, Bricklayers, Priests, Tribeswoman, Butchers, Guardsmen, Herdsmen - 
The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
Students of St Martin-in-the-Fields Secondary School
The Covent Garden Opera Ballet

The Covent Garden Orchestra
Conductor - Georg Solti
Chorus Master - Douglas Robinson
Leader - Charles Taylor

Information source:	Royal Opera House programme for 28 June 1965 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ofc9h..._and_Aaron_(London,_1965)_sung_in_English.rar


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - The Snow Maiden (London, 1968) sung in English

















http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/b383bb18754249498285be3c6b8d90a4

THE SNOW MAIDEN

BBC Radio 3, 14 July 1968 13.45

A Spring Fairytale after Ostrovsky Opera in four acts and a prologue by Rimsky-Korsakov 
English version by EDWARD AGATE

Cast in order of singing:

The Spirit of the Woods: Bernard Dickerson
Fairy Spring: Patricia Kern
King Frost: Clifford Grant
Snegourochka, their daughter: Elizabeth Harwood
The Carnival King: Bassett Stevens
Bobylicka, an old peasant woman: Johanna Peters
Bobyl, her husband: John Fryatt
Lei a young shepherd: Ann Robson
Cupava, a young woman: Elisabeth Robinson
Misgir, her fiance: Neil Howlett
Bermata, a minister of state: Michael Rippon
Tsar Berendey: Kenneth MacDonald
A page: Elizabeth Harrison
First Herald: Gordon Farrall
Second Herald: Anson Austin
Tsar's retinue, Boyars and their wives, blind singers, tumblers. shepherds, people, birds BBC CHORUS 
BBC CONCERT ORCHESTRA Leader, Arthur Leavins 
Conductor, Marcus Dods 
Repetiteur, Gordon Kember

The action takes place in the land of the Berendeys in legendary times. Prologue: The Red Mountain near the Tsar's capital

2.30* Act 1 The village of Berendey 
3.20* Act 2 The Tsar's palace 
3.54* Act 3 The Sacred Forest 
4.25* Act 4 The Valley of Yarllo

Recorded before an invited audience in the Camden Theatre. London

http://www.mediafire.com/file/bcd7e...now Maiden (London, 1968) sung in English.rar


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

peeknocker said:


> Giacomo Meyerbeer - The African Woman [L'africaine] (London, 1963)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W H A A A A A T?

Wow! Thanks for posting links to these - and they're rarities, too!


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaromír Weinberger - Švanda the Bagpiper (London, 1959) sung in English










http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/d01a2493871b46fe8024e6a18a5d835f

Švanda the Bagpiper
Opera in two acts (five scenes), 
Music by Jaromír Weinberger 
Libretto by Miloš Kareš
English version by Dennis Arundell

Recording of a performance in the Sadler's Wells Theatre, London, broadcast by the BBC Third Programme on 14 January 1959.

Cast:

John Hargreaves, Charles Craig, Victoria Elliott, Margreta Elkins, David Ward, Howell Glynne, Orchestra and Chorus of the Sadler's Wells Opera

Conductor: James Robertson

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tvofu...e_Bagpiper_(London,_1959)_sung_in_English.rar


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Julius Benedict - The Lily of Killarney (BBC R3, 1968)

This charming Irish-themed opera with music by Julius Benedict and a libretto by Dion Boucicault was presented on BBC Radio 3 in 1968 in a modestly abridged format with narration in place of spoken dialogue. The story is based on the infamous 1819 murder of 15-year-old Ellen Scanlan (née Hanley) aka The Colleen Bawn by Stephen Sullivan at the instigation of her husband, John Scanlan.










Opera in three acts 
(abridged with narration)

Libretto by Dion BOUCICAULT and JOHN OXENFORD 
Based on The Colleen Bawn by Dion Boucicault 
Adapted by DENNIS ARUNDELL

Music by Julius Benedict

Cast:

Peter Walker (Mr. O'Moore) ; Brian Fish (Hyland Creagh) ; Janet Fraser (Mrs Cregan) ; Duncan Robertson (Myles-na-Coppaleen) ; Rae Woodland (Eily O'Connor) ; Margaret Lensky (Ann Chute) ; John Mitchinson (Hardress Cregan) ; Gwyn Griffiths (Danny Mann) ; Jolyon Dodgson (Mr. Corrigan) ; Alfreda Hodgson (Sheelagh Mann) ; Richard Golding (Father Tom) ; Barbara Platt and Rachel Payne (bridesmaids)

BBC NORTHERN SINGERS 
Chorus-Master, Stephen Wilkinson 
BBC NORTHERN SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA 
Leader, Reginald Stead 
Conducted By: Stanford Robinson

Produced By: Ernest Warburton 
Broadcast on July 18. 1968

http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/cbefe5162be94155aa07ade6719d169f

https://www.mediafire.com/?r4mc6rbiu7tn0r2

While the quality of this vinyl transfer is quite listenable, there is, unfortunately, one serious flaw: for some reason the audio cuts out right before the decisive moment in the finale to Act II (CD2 track 12). It then resumes near the beginning of Act III. Thus far there has not been a complete and unabridged recording of the work. The BBC did, however, present a selection of newly recorded excerpts in the 1990s


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Leoš Janáček - The Makropulos Case (London, 1971) sung in English










The Makropulos Case 
(Czech: Věc Makropulos)
performed in English

Music by Leoš Janáček 
Libretto by Leoš Janáček, after Karel Čapek
English version by Norman Tucker

Recording of a performance of the Sadler's Wells Opera 
at London Coliseum, broadcast on BBC Radio 3, 26 February 1971 19.30

http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/cf6a7acfa7934fa797c22cebfb72274c

Cast:

Emilia Marty - Marie Collier
Albert Gregor - Gregory Dempsey
Vitek - Francis Egerton
Kristina - Barbara Walker
Baron Jaroslav Prus - Raimund Herincx
Janek Prus - David Hillman
Dr. Kolenaty - Eric Shilling
Charwoman - Edith Coates
Stage carpenter - Tom McDonnell
Count Hauk-Sendorf - Emile Belcourt
Chamber-maid - Donna-Faye Carr
Doctors - Keith Bonnington
Trevor Vaughan

Chorus and Orchestra of the Sadler's Wells Opera
Conductor - Charles Mackerras

Producer - John Blatchley

http://www.mediafire.com/file/1ojw0...pulos_Case_(London,_1971)_sung_in_English.rar


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

A brutal and brief opera based on an infamous murder in Quantock Hills, Somerset in 1789. A gripping experience in exceptional sound. 

Thomas Wilson - The Charcoal Burner (1969)










http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/d27105133a0047f096538886a60d8686

Libretto by Edwin Morgan
Music by Thomas Wilson

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Leader: Tom Rowlette
Conductor: James Loughran

The Poet: William McAlpine (tenor)
John Walford, charcoal burner: Ronald Morrison (baritone)
Jenny: Patricia Purcell (mezzo)
Walford's mother: Johanna Peters (contralto)
Anne Rice: Noelle Barker (soprano)
Parish officer: William McCue (bass)
Bill Bishop, the Clergyman: John Robertson (tenor)

Narrator: Unknown

Producer: Colin Ratcliffe
BBC Radio 3, 12 September 1969

http://www.mediafire.com/download/rw433d7uztp0zlb/Thomas_Wilson_-_The_Charcoal_Burner_(1969).rar


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

peeknocker said:


> Jaromír Weinberger - Švanda the Bagpiper (London, 1959) sung in English
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The link for this one doesn't work. Otherwise, these are terrific discoveries - keep up the great work!

By the way, any chance of Holbrooke's _Cauldron of Annwn_?


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Fixed it.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tvofu...e_Bagpiper_(London,_1959)_sung_in_English.rar


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

peeknocker said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Fixed it.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/tvofu...e_Bagpiper_(London,_1959)_sung_in_English.rar


Thanks for that!


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Umberto Giordano - Andrea Chénier (London, 1959) sung in English

























Andrea Chénier
(in English)

Music by Umberto Giordano
Libretto by Luigi Illica
Translation by Tom Hammond

Recording of a performance at Sadler's Wells Theatre, London 
on December 12, 1959.

Cast:

Andrea Chénier - Charles Craig
Madeleine de Coigny - Victoria Elliott
Charles Gérard - Peter Glossop
The Countess de Coigny - Anna Pollak
Bersi - Ann Robson
Madelon - Olwen Price
Fléville - Denis Dowling
Mathieu 'Populus' - Gwyn Griffiths
The Spy - Kevin Miller
Roucher - John Heddle Nash
Fouquier-Tinville - Stanislav Pieczora
Major Domo & Dumas - Leon Greene

Chorus and Orchestra of Sadler's Wells Opera
Conductor - Vilém Tauský

Producer - Anthony Besch

http://www.mediafire.com/file/n113v...ea_Chénier_(London,_1959)_sung_in_English.rar


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Joseph Holbrooke - Bronwen (BBC R3, 1995) excerpts










Britannia at the Opera
BBC Radio 3, 14 August 1995 12.00

http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/c5a3068170e54bbdaf04347311e78343

Roderic Dunnett introduces excerpts from the third opera in The Cauldron of Annwn trilogy, a massive cycle which earned Holbrooke the nickname "the Cockney Wagner". His dark and rich sound-world echoes the Welsh myth which provides the narrative in a world of druids and chieftains, where romance and jealously abound, but old blood insults prove even stronger.

New London Children's Choir 
BBC Concert Orchestra, conductor James Lockhart
Contributors
Unknown: Joseph Holbrooke Bronwen
Introduces: Roderic Dunnett
Conductor: James Lockhart
Bronwen: Alison Pearce (sop)
Evnissyen: Stephen Gadd (bass-Bar)
Taliessin/Bran/Dernach: Julian Gavin (tenor)
Caradoc: Paul Parfitt (tenor)
Matholoc: Gidon Saks (bass)
Cormac: Gordon Wilson (tenor)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/22q9ubppkw8mt9b/Joseph_Holbrooke_-_Bronwen_(BBC_R3,_1995)_excerpts.rar


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

peeknocker said:


> Joseph Holbrooke - Bronwen (BBC R3, 1995) excerpts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic! I've wanted to hear this opera for a while.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Karol Szymanowski - Król Roger (London, 1975) sung in English









Król Roger 
(sung in English)

Music: Karol Szymanowski
Libretto: Karol Szymanowski and Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz
Translation: Geoffrey Dunn

Cast:

King Roger II of Sicily - Peter Knapp
Roxana, his wife - Janet Gail
The Shepherd - Henry Howell*
Edrisi, the Arabian sage - John Winfield
The Archbishop of Palermo - Richard Angus
The Abbess - Amilia Dixey

The New Opera Chorus
London Oriana Choir
Chorus Master: Leon Lovett

The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Leader: Erich Gruenberg

Conductor: Charles Mackerras

Recording of a performance by the New Opera Company 
at the Sadler's Wells Theatre, London on May 17, 1975.

* According to a review in the July 1975 issue of 'Opera', David Hillman, in the role of the shephard, was "obviously indisposed (at the second performance he acted his part while that promising young tenor Henry Howell sang it from the wings)..."

Originally broadcast on BBC Radio 3, 11 July 1975 19.40.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/s8136...%28London%2C_1975%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Leoš Janáček - Káťa Kabanová (London, 1973) sung in English









Káťa Kabanová 
(sung in English)

Music: Leoš Janáček 
Libretto: Vincenc Červinka, based on 'The Storm' by Alexander Ostrovsky
Translation: Norman Tucker

Cast:

Vanya, a teacher, chemist, and mechanic: Paul Crook 
Glasha, a servant: Sheila Rex
Dikoy, a merchant: Dennis Wicks
Boris Grigorievitch, his nephew: Kenneth Woollam
Feklusha, a servant: Audrey Gunn 
Marfa Kabanova (Kabankha), a rich widow: Sylvia Fisher
Tichon Kabanov, her son: Robert Ferguson
Katerina Kabanova (Katya), his wife: Lorna Haywood
Varvara, foster-daughter in the Kabanov house: Barbara Walker 
Kuligin, Vanya's friend: Christian Du Plessis

Chorus and Orchestra of the Sadler's Wells Opera Company

Conductor: Charles Mackerras

Recording of a performance of the Sadler's Wells Opera Company at the London Coliseum 
and broadcast live on BBC Radio 3 September 21, 1973.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/2gkt8...%28London%2C_1973%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Ludwig van Beethoven - Leonore (London, 1970) sung in English









Leonore, Op 72 (1805 version)
(sung in English)

Music: Ludwig van Beethoven 
Libretto: Josef Sonnleithner, after Jean-Nicolas Bouilly
Translation: Unknown

Leonore - Pauline Tinsley
Florestan - Hugh Beresford
Rocco - Don Garrard
Don Pizarro - Norman Bailey
Jaquino - Robin Donald
Marzelline - Wendy Baldwin
Don Fernando/ 1st and 2nd Prisoner: Robert Lloyd
[According to the Prom archive the first prisoner was sung by Robin Donald who did also Jaquino.]

BBC Chorus
BBC Concert Orchestra

Conductor: Charles Mackerras

Recording of a concert performance at the Royal Albert Hall, London 
and originally broadcast live on BBC Radio 3 19:00 Monday, 24 August, 1970 (Prom 35).

http://www.mediafire.com/file/dbesa...don%2C_1970%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/18frb...don%2C_1970%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ct4k2...don%2C_1970%29_sung_in_English.part3.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/03gyc...don%2C_1970%29_sung_in_English.part4.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Two performances of Verdi's 'Macbeth' in English: WNO at Sadler's Wells, London, 1965










Beginning May 18, 1965 the Welsh National Opera Company appeared for one week only at Sadler's Wells Theatre, London. May 18 and 22 saw a production of Rossini's "Moses" and May 19 Beethoven's "Fidelio". On May 20 and 21 Verdi's "Macbeth" was presented with cast variations only in the three principles. The second performance was broadcast on the BBC on two occasions.

Macbeth 
(sung in English)

Music: Giuseppe Verdi
Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave and Andrea Maffei, after William Shakespeare
Translation: Nell and John Moody

May 20, 1965:

Recording of a performance by the Welsh National Opera Company 
at Sadler's Wells Theatre, London on May 20, 1965.

Ronald Lewis
Pauline Tinsley
Stuart Burrows
Malcolm Williams
Dav id Gwynne
Anthony Nowell
Noreen Berry

Welsh National Opera Chorus
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Conductor: Bryan Balkwill

http://www.mediafire.com/file/3i4ld...s%2C_Tinsley_-_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bb2gz...s%2C_Tinsley_-_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file

May 21, 1965:

Recording of a performance by the Welsh National Opera Company at Sadler's Wells Theatre, London 
on May 21, 1965 and broadcast on BBC Radio 3 on June 3, 1965, repeated September 11, 1966.

Bryan Drake 
Gwyneth Jones 
Robert Thomas 
Malcolm Williams
David Gwynne
Anthony Nowell
Noreen Berry

Welsh National Opera Chorus
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra

Conductor: Eric Wetherell

http://www.mediafire.com/file/tsjty...%29_Drake%2C_Jones_-_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Giuseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (Swansea, 1970) sung in English

Simon Boccanegra 
(sung in English)

Music: Giuseppe Verdi
Libretto: Francesco Maria Piave and Arrigo Boito, 
based on the play by Antonio García Gutiérrez
Translation: Nell and John Moody

Cast:

Simon Boccanegra - Delme Bryn-Jones 
Jacopo Fiesco - Forbes Robinson
Maria/Amelia - Josephine Barstow
Gabriele Adorno - Keith Erwen
Paolo Albioni - Thomas Allen
Pietro - David Gwynne
Un Ancella - Molly Pope
Un Capitano - Terence Walters

Chorus of the Welsh National Opera
Welsh Philharmonia

Conductor: James Lockhart

Recording of a concert performance in the Brangwyn Hall, Swansea (17 October 1970) and broadcast by BBC Radio 3 (see Radio Times Issue dated 17-23 October 1970.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ivmjl...28Swansea%2C_1970%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Leoš Janáček - Jenůfa (New York, 1974) sung in English










Jenůfa
(sung in English)

Music: Leoš Janáček 
Libretto: Leoš Janáček, after Gabriela Preissová

Metropolitan Opera; 12/21/1974 
Matinee broadcast

Jenufa..................Teresa Kubiak
Laca....................Jon Vickers
Kostelnicka.............Astrid Varnay
Steva...................William Lewis
Grandmother.............Jean Kraft
Jano....................Betsy Norden
Foreman.................John Reardon
Barena..................Loretta Di Franco
Maid....................Shirley Love
Mayor...................Richard T. Gill
Mayor's Wife............Carlotta Ordassy
Karolka.................Alma Jean Smith
Aunt....................Lorraine Keane

Conductor...............John Nelson

Translation by Otakar Kraus and Edward Downes

Includes the interval.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ulyf7...8New_York%2C_1974%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hector Berlioz - La Prise de Troie (London, 1965) sung in English










The Trojans, Part 1

La Prise de Troie 
[The Capture of Troy]
(sung in English)

Music: Hector Berlioz
Libretto: Hector Berlioz
Translation: Edward J. Dent

Royal Festival Hall, London
March 25, 1965
BBC Third Programme 
Act 1 8-9.05pm; Act 2 9.25-9.55pm

Aeneas: Ronald Dowd
Cassandra: Josephine Veasey
Choroebus: Peter Glossop
Pantheus: David Kelly
Helenus: Gregory Dempsey
Ascanius: Adriane Fry
Priam: Richard Standen
The shade of Hector: Richard Standen
Hecuba: Laura Sarti
A Trojan soldier: Harry Mossfield
A Greek chief: Harry Mossfield

New Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra
Chorus Master: Wilhelm Pitz
Conductor: Colin Davis

http://www.mediafire.com/file/1nyaf...%28London%2C_1965%29_sung_in_English.rar/file

NOTE: Only the first part of "The Trojans" was performed in London that year.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Humphrey Searle - Hamlet (London, 1971)








_Photos from the original 1969 production._

Hamlet
(opera in three acts)

Recording of a performance at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden 
and broadcast live on BBC Radio 3, 7 June 1971

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/31c51044948a4e7d8e6027bb8c5807a4

Composer: Humphrey Searle
Music title: Hamlet, Op. 48
Librettist: Humphrey Searle
After: After the play 'Hamlet' by William Shakespeare
Language: English
World premiere: 5 March 1968, Staatsoper, Hamburg
ROH premiere: 18 April 1969, The Royal Opera
ROH company premiere: 18 April 1969, The Royal Opera, Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London

Hamlet - 22 May 1971 Evening [the only performance from the 1971 revival for which details were available]

Opera: Performance details
Company: The Royal Opera
Venue: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London
Performance status: Revival
Conductor: Edward Downes
Chorus Master: Douglas Robinson
Leader Charles Taylor

Cast

Marcellus Brian Holmes
Horatio George Macpherson
Claudius Ronald Dowd
Cornelius Andrew Daniels
Voltimand Paul Hudson
Laertes David Hughes
Polonius Eric Garrett
Hamlet Donald Rutherford
Gertrude Patricia Johnson
Ophelia Anne Howells
Ghost Dennis Wicks
Rosencrantz	John Dobson
Guildenstern	Anthony Raffell
First Player	David Lennox
Prologue David Lennox
Lucianus David Lennox
Player King	Dennis Wicks
Player Queen	Margaret Kingsley
Captain David Whelan
Fortinbras Gordon Wilcock
1st Gentleman	Duncan Reece
2nd Gentleman	Keith Raggett
1st Sailor James Ward
Gravedigger	Dennis Wicks
Priest Paul Statham
Osric Francis Egerton

The Royal Opera Chorus
The Orchestra of the Royal Opera House

Language: English
Information source: Royal Opera House programme for 22 May 1971 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

File Type: FLAC (lossless)
Bit Rate: 1411 kbps
Total Size: 715 MB

I also included a sub-folder containing numerous articles and other materials pertaining to the opera that I found on the internet.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ts7sh..._-_Hamlet_%28London%2C_1971%29.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gy58p..._-_Hamlet_%28London%2C_1971%29.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/kitun..._-_Hamlet_%28London%2C_1971%29.part3.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/9du77..._-_Hamlet_%28London%2C_1971%29.part4.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Leoš Janáček - From the House of the Dead (New York, 1983) sung in English










From the House of the Dead 
(sung in English)

Music: Leoš Janáček
Libretto: Leoš Janáček, after Fyodor Dostoevsky
Translation: Yveta Synek Graff and Robert T. Jones










New York Philharmonic
Conductor: Rafael Kubelík

Recording of a concert performance at Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City 
on March 24, 1983 and broadcast on FM radio at least once that year (e.g. September 3, 1983).

http://www.mediafire.com/file/gfgka...Kubel%C3%ADk_-_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/6r3sd...Kubel%C3%ADk_-_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischütz (London, 1961) sung in English










Der Freischütz
(sung in English)

Composer: Carl Maria von Weber
Music title: Der Freischütz, Op. 77
Librettist: Johann Friedrich Kind
Work definition: Romantische Oper in three acts
After: After the anthology of ghost stories 'Gespensterbuch' by Johann August Apel and Friedrich Laun

Recording of a performance by the Covent Garden Opera Company at the Royal Opera House, 
Covent Garden, London and broadcast on the BBC Third Programme, 31 October 1961 19.30

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1961-10-31

Conductor: Rudolf Kempe
Chorus Master: Douglas Robinson
Leader: Charles Taylor

Cast:

Max, a young forester in the service of Prince Ottokar: Arturo Sergi
Kilian, a peasant: Ronald Lewis
Cuno, Hereditary Ranger to the Prince: David Kelly
Caspar, a forester: Michael Langdon
Zamiel, the Black Huntsman, a Demon: Victor Godfrey
Anne, niece of Cuno:	Jeannette Sinclair
Agathe (Agnes), daughter of Cuno: Edith Lang
Bridesmaid: Elizabeth Vaughan
Bridesmaid: Leah Roberts
Bridesmaid: Maureen Williams
Ottokar, a Bohemian Prince: Robert Savoie
A Hermit: Forbes Robinson
Foresters, Villagers, Bridesmaids and Hunting Party: The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
The Covent Garden Opera Ballet
The Covent Garden Orchestra

Language:	English
Translator: Edward J. Dent
Information source: Royal Opera House programme for 28 October 1961 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/z2co3...don%2C_1961%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yy4zc...don%2C_1961%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hector Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini (London, 1963) sung in English










Benvenuto Cellini 
(sung in English)

Music: Hector Berlioz 
Libretto: Léon de Wailly and Henri Auguste Barbier
Translation: Arthur Jacobs

Benvenuto Cellini, a Florentine sculptor and goldsmith (tenor): Richard Lewis
Balducci, Papal Treasurer (bass): Don Garrard
Teresa, his daughter (soprano): Joan Carlyle
Ascanio, Cellini's apprentice (mezzo soprano): Josephine Veasey
Principal craftsmen:Francesco (tenor): John Mitchinson
Bernadino (baritone): John Noble
Fieramosca, sculptor to the Pope (baritone): John Cameron
Pompeo, swordsman, friend to Fieramosca (baritone): Ranken Bushby
The Cardinal (bass): David Ward
Innkeeper (tenor): John Kentish
Officer (baritone): George Prangnell

BBC Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Leader: Hugh Maguire 
Conductor: Antal Doráti

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/261551ebc5ad4096877efea59763b317

Recording of a concert performance in the Royal Festival Hall, London 
and broadcast live on the BBC Third Programme, 23 January 1963.

IN STEREO

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hntjk...%28London%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.rar/file

_NB. I recommend using Bandizip to extract the files._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hector Berlioz - La damnation de Faust (Sydney, 1969) sung in English 










La damnation de Faust 
(sung in English)

Music: Hector Berlioz
Libretto: Almire Gandonnière and Hector Berlioz, after Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

Faust: David Parker
Marguerite: Nance Grant
Mefistofele: Donald Shanks
Brander: Robert Rowling

The Orpheus Choir
Sydney University Graduates Choir
Sydney University Musical Society
The Philharmonia Choir
The Sydney Symphony Orchestra

Conductor: Moshe Atzmon

Recording of a performance at the Sydney Town Hall on 20 August 1969 
and broadcast by the Australian Broadcasting Corporation.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/11sga...ney%2C_1969%29_sung_in_english.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lnt45...ney%2C_1969%29_sung_in_english.part2.rar/file

_NB. As usual, I recommend using Bandizip to extract the files. _


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hector Berlioz - Les Troyens (London, 1957) sung in English










Les Troyens
(sung in English)

Composer: Hector Berlioz 
Libretto:	Hector Berlioz, after 'Aeneid' by Virgil
Translator:	Edward J. Dent

Recording of a performance at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, 
London and broadcast live on the BBC Third Programme, 20 June 1957.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1957-06-20

Cast

Part 1: The Capture of Troy

A Trojan Soldier: Ronald Lewis
Cassandra, a Trojan prophetess, daughter of Priam:	Amy Shuard
Choroebus, her betrothed: Jess Walters
Priam, King of Troy: Forbes Robinson
Helenus, son of Priam: Raymond Nilsson
Hecuba, wife of Priam: Noreen Berry
Polyxena, daughter of Priam: Marie Collier
Ascanius, son of Aeneas: Joan Carlyle
Andromache, widow of Hector: Wish Mary Hunt
Astyanax, her son: Arthur Mackenzie
Pantheus, a Trojan priest: Michael Langdon
Aeneas, a Trojan hero: Jon Vickers
Ghost of Hector: Joseph Rouleau
A Greek Captain: Robert Allman
Soldiers of Greece and Troy, Citizens, Women, Children, Shepherds, Priestesses

Part 2: The Trojans at Carthage

Dido, Queen of Carthage: Blanche Thebom
Anna, her sister: Lauris Elms
Narbal, Dido's minister: David Kelly
Iopas, a Carthaginian poet: Richard Verreau
Ascanius: Joan Carlyle
Pantheus: Michael Langdon
Aeneas: Jon Vickers
The God Mercury: Alan Beale
Hylas, a young Trojan sailor: Dermot Troy
First Soldier: Ronald Lewis
Second Soldier: Rhydderch Davies
Ghost of Cassandra: Amy Shuard
Ghost of Choroebus: Jess Walters
Ghost of Hector: Joseph Rouleau
Ghost of Priam: Forbes Robinson
Soldiers of Troy and Carthage, Courtiers, Hunters, Sailors, Naiads, Fauns, Satyrs, and Wood Nymphs

The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
The Covent Garden Opera Ballet
Students of Chartesey Secondary School
The Covent Garden Orchestra

Conductor:	Rafael Kubelik
Chorus Master:	Douglas Robinson

Information source:	Royal Opera House programme for 6 June 1957 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/vwfem...don%2C_1957%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4nwck...don%2C_1957%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hector Berlioz - Les Troyens (London, 1960) sung in English

















'THE TROJANS'
Third Programme, 10 May 1960
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1960-05-10

The Trojans - 10 May 1960 Evening 6.00pm

Opera: Performance details

Company: Covent Garden Opera Company
Venue:	Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London
Performance status:	Revival
Conductor:	John Pritchard
Chorus Master:	Douglas Robinson
Leader: Charles Taylor

Cast

Part 1 - The Capture of Troy (Acts I and II in this production)

A Trojan Soldier: Glynne Thomas
Cassandra, a Trojan prophetess: Amy Shuard
Choroebus, her betrothed: John Shaw
Priam, King of Troy: Rhydderch Davies
Helenus, son of Priam: Edgar Evans
Hecuba, wife of Priam: Noreen Berry
Polyxena, daughter of Priam: Mary Wells
Ascanius, son of Aeneas: Joan Carlyle
Andromache, widow of Hector: Diana Wynyard
Astyanax, her son: Peter Wheeler
Pantheus, a Trojan priest: Forbes Robinson
Aeneas, a Trojan hero: Jon Vickers
Ghost of Hector: David Kelly
A Greek Captain: George Reibbitt
Soldiers of Greece and Troy, Citizens, Women, Children, Shepherds, Priestesses

Part 2 - The Trojans at Carthage (Acts III, IV and V in this production) 
Dido, Queen of Carthage: Kerstin Meyer
Anna, her sister: Josephine Veasey
Narbal, Dido's minister: Joseph Rouleau
Iopas, a Carthaginian poet: Kenneth MacDonald
Ascanius: Joan Carlyle
Pantheus:  Forbes Robinson
Aeneas: Jon Vickers
The God Mercury: John Walsh
Hylas, a young Trojan sailor: John Lanigan
First Soldier: Gwyn Griffiths
Second Soldier: Rhydderch Davies
Ghost of Cassandra: Kathleen Dunkerley
Ghost of Choroebus: John Shaw
Ghost of Hector: David Kelly
Ghost of Priam: Rhydderch Davies
Soldiers of Troy and Carthage, Courtiers, Sailors

The Covent Garden Opera Ballet
Children from Edith Cavell Secondary School
The Covent Garden Orchestra

Language:	English
Translator: E. J. Dent
Durations:	Acts I and II: 6.02-7.26pm, Act III: 7.53-8.30pm, Act IV: 8.53-9.43pm, Act V: 10.05-10.56pm
Information source:	Royal Opera House programme for 29 April 1960 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

Includes most of the original announcements. Excellent sound.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lhtgn...don%2C_1960%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ohbrc...don%2C_1960%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qx51b...don%2C_1960%29_sung_in_English.part3.rar/file

_NB. For best results, use Bandizip to extract the files._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Deems Taylor - Peter Ibbetson (New York, 1934)

















PETER IBBETSON 
Opera in 3 Acts (Revised Edition) 
Music by Deems Taylor
Libretto by Constance Collier and Deems Taylor, 
after the 1891 novel by George du Maurier

Peter Ibbetson..........Edward Johnson
Mary....................Lucrezia Bori
Colonel Ibbetson........Lawrence Tibbett
Mrs. Deane..............Gladys Swarthout
Mrs. Glyn...............Ina Bourskaya
Achille.................Angelo Badà
Duquesnois..............Léon Rothier
Chaplain................Louis D'Angelo
Madge...................Grace Divine
Charlie.................Giordano Paltrinieri
Guy.....................Millo Picco
Diana...................Phradie Wells
Mme. Seraskier..........Helen Gleason
Mimsey..................June Lockhart
Pasquier................George Cehanovsky
Marie...................Dorothea Flexer
Gogo....................B L. Knight
Victorine...............Philine Falco
Footman.................Max Altglass
Manservant..............Alfredo Gandolfi
Sister of Charity.......Elda Vettori
Prison Governor.........George Cehanovsky
Turnkey.................Alfredo Gandolfi

Conductor...............Tullio Serafin

Metropolitan Opera House
March 17, 1934 Matinee Broadcast

UORC 143: Unique Opera Records Corporation (2LPs)
Issued February, 1973
MATRIX P-3117/ P-3118

*DOWNLOAD LINK*: https://www.mediafire.com/file/tplc...or_-_Peter_Ibbetson_(New_York,_1934).rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Michael William Balfe - The Bohemian Girl (London, 1951)
























This is a real gem. A recently discovered recording of the 1951 BBC Third Programme broadcast of the celebrated Covent Garden revival of Balfe's beloved opera, conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham and with an enchanting performance by 21-year-old Roberta Peters.

The Bohemian Girl

Composer: Michael William Balfe
Librettist: Alfred Bunn, after the ballet pantomime 'La Gypsy' by Jules-Henri Vernoy de Saint-Georges, 
which was based on the short story 'La gitanilla' by Miguel de Cervantes
World premiere: 27 November 1843, Drury Lane, London
ROH premiere: 15 August 1951, Covent Garden Opera Company
ROH company premiere: 6 August 1951, Covent Garden Opera Company, Royal Court Theatre, Liverpool

The Bohemian Girl - 18 August 1951 Evening

Company: Covent Garden Opera Company
Venue: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London
Performance status: Original season
Conductor: Thomas Beecham
Chorus Master: Douglas Robinson
Leader: Thomas Matthews

Cast

Count Arnheim of the Austrian Army: Jess Walters
Florestein, his nephew: Murray Dickie
Arline, his daughter as a child: Yvonne Prestige
Buda, her Nurse: Winifred Watkins
Thaddeus of the Polish Army: Anthony Marlowe
Devilshoof, Captain of the Gipsies: Howell Glynne
A Gipsy: Hubert Littlewood
An Austrian Soldier: Hector Thomas
A Huntsman: Alan Hobson
A Peasant: James Brown
A Woman Servant: Phyllis Simons
Arline, Count Arnheim's daughter twelve years later: Roberta Peters
The Queen of the Gypsies:  Edith Coates
Another Gipsy: Thomas Fletcher
Austrian Officers, Soldiers, Huntsmen, Peasants, Gipsies, Serving Women, Townsfolk and Guests: The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
Peasant Dancers, Entertainers at the Fair, Gipsy Dancers: Dancers
Polish Soldiers, Hunt Grooms, Serving-men, Major-Domo, City Guard, Magistrate's Clerks: Actors
The Covent Garden Orchestra
Language:	English
Translator:	Dennis Arundell
Information source:	Royal Opera House programme for 18 August 1951 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

Description as per Radio Times Issue 1448, 10 August 1951, Page 37
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/517cb6ee9e494788913b5bf5e8a850e2

Covent Garden Opera Trust presents the Covent Garden Opera in 'THE BOHEMIAN GIRL'
Third Programme, 18 August 1951 19.00

Opera in three acts 
Music by Michael William Balfe 
Special arrangement by Sir Thomas Beecham, Bt. 
Libretto by Alfred Bunn adapted by Dennis Arundell 
Covent Garden Opera Chorus 
(Chorus-Master, Douglas Robinson) 
Covent Garden Opera Orchestra 
(Leader, Thomas Matthews ) 
Conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham, Bt. 
Producer: Dennis Arundell 
From the Royal Opera House. Covent Garden

Scene: Presburg and its neighbourhood in the eighteenth century

Act 1 [Prologue, as per Covent Garden yearbook, 1951]
Count Arnheim's castle on the Danube 
7.45 app. Interval 
8.0 app. Act 2 [Act 1, as per Covent Garden yearbook, 1951]
(Twelve years later) 
Sc. 1: The Gypsy encampment 
Sc. 2: In the Gypsy Queen's tent Se. 3: A fair in the public square Sc. 4: The Hall of Justice 
8.55 app. Interval 
9.10 app. Act 3 [Act 2, per Covent Garden yearbook, 1951]
Sc. 1: Arline's boudoir 
Sc. 2: A hall in the Count's castle

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/59ymm...n%2C_1951%29_Beecham%3B_Peters.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zf97m...n%2C_1951%29_Beecham%3B_Peters.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ro02w...n%2C_1951%29_Beecham%3B_Peters.part3.rar/file

_NB. I recommend using Bandizip to extract the files. Other similar programs will often produce incomplete file extractions._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Charles Gounod - Faust (Sydney, 1963) sung in English










Faust
(sung in English)

Music: Charles Gounod
Libretto: Jules Barbier and Michel Carré, after Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
Translation: Unknown
























Cast

Faust: Peter Baillie
Mephistopheles: Alan Light
Marguerite: Mary O'Brien
Valentin : John Germain
Siebel: Althea Bridges
Wagner: Norman Yemm
Marthe: Mary Blake

Sydney Symphony Orchestra
Leader: Donald Hazelwood
Chorus of the Elizabethan Trust Opera Company
Conductor: Georg Tintner

Producer: John Young

Recording of a performance by the Elizabethan Trust Opera Company at the Elizabethan Theatre, 
Newtown, Sydney, Australia in November, 1963 and broadcast on ABC radio.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ge24j...ney%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/pt076...ney%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file

_NB: As usual, I recommend using the latest version of Bandizip to extract the files._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel (New York, 1945) sung in English

















The Golden Cockerel [aka Le Coq d'or]
(sung in English)

Music: Nikolay Andreyevich Rimsky-Korsakov
Libretto: Vladimir Nikolayevich Bel'sky, after Alexander Pushkin, based in turn on 'The House of the Weathercock' and 'Legend of the Arabian Astrologer' from 'The Alhambra' by Washington Irving.
Translation: Tatania Balkoff Drowne

Cockerel................Thelma Votipka
Queen...................Patrice Munsel
Dodon...................Norman Cordon
Amelfa..................Margaret Harshaw
Astrologer..............Anthony Marlowe
Polkan..................John Gurney
Gvidon..................Richard Manning
Afron...................Hugh Thompson
Conductor...............Emil Cooper

Metropolitan Opera House
March 10, 1945 Matinee Broadcast

Le Coq d'Or received five performances that season.

[The opera was billed as The Golden Cockerel. The music for the dance episode was drawn from Shéhérazade.]

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ayi5p...8New_York%2C_1945%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - The Golden Cockerel (London, 1954) sung in English
























The Golden Cockerel [aka Le Coq d'or]
(sung in English)

Dramatized fable in a prologue, three acts and an epilogue

Music: Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
Libretto: Vladimir Bel'sky, after Alexander Pushkin and Washington Irving
Translation: Edward Agate










Cast

The Astrologer: Hugues Cuenod
King Dodon: Howell Glynne
Prince Guidon, Son to King Dodon:	John Lanigan
Prince Afron, Son to King Dodon: Geraint Evans
General Polkan: Frederick Dalberg
The Golden Cockerel: Arda Mandikian
Amelfa, the Royal Housekeeper: Barbara Howitt
The Queen of Shemakhan: Mattiwilda Dobbs

The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
Students of the Sadler's Wells School of Ballet
Chorus Master:	Douglas Robinson
The Covent Garden Orchestra
Leader: Charles Taylor
Conductor: Igor Markevitch

Producer:	Robert Helpmann

Recording of a performance by the Covent Garden Opera Company, Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London 
and broadcast on the BBC Third Programme, 14 January 1954.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1954-01-14#at-19.00

Act 1 
King Dodon's realm: the Council Hall
Act 2 
A mountain pass before dawn
Act 3 
The city square of King Dodon's capital

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zp1ak...don%2C_1954%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/317gl...don%2C_1954%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Paul Hindemith - Cardillac (BBC, 1966) sung in English










Cardillac 
(sung in English)

Original version in three acts and four scenes (1926)

Music: Paul Hindemith
Libretto: Ferdinand Lion, after E. T. A. Hoffmann
Translation: Leo Black

Cast

The Captain of the Guard: John Noble
A lady: Elizabeth Robson
A cavalier: John Mitchinson 
Cardillac, a celebrated goldsmith: Thomas Hemsley
A gold merchant: Harold Blackburn 
Cardillac's daughter: April Cantelo
An Officer: Kenneth MacDonald

BBC Chorus 
BBC Symphony Orchestra 
Leader: Trevor Williams
Conductor: Walter Susskind
Assistant conductor: Alan G. Melville
Répétiteur: Tom Gligoroff

Producer: Lionel Salter

Recording of a studio performance that was broadcast on 
the BBC Third Programme, Network Three, 23 April 1966.
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/networkthree/1966-04-23#at-22.20

The action takes place in Paris during the reign of Louis XIV

Act 1, Scene 1: A street
Scene 2: The lady's bedroom
Act 2: Cardillac's workshop
Act 3: A street

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/44un8...BBC%2C_1966%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/b9m0a...BBC%2C_1966%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file

_As usual, I recommend using the latest version of Bandizip to extract the files._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Arthur Bliss - The Olympians (BBC, 1949) excerpts

















The British Broadcasting Corporation presents:

Music from 'The Olympians'

An opera by Arthur Bliss
with libretto by J. B. Priestley

A program of excerpts from the opera (with an introduction by Mr. Priestley) that was broadcast on 
BBC Overseas Service on Wednesday, December 28, 1949 (as per the November 24, 1949 issue of London Calling). 

Covent Garden Opera Company
Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London

Production premiere:	29 September 1949
Producer:	Peter Brook

Cast (on this broadcast)

The Curé, An elderly priest: Murray Dickie
Madame Bardeau, Landlady of the "Golden Duck": Edith Coates
Jean, A porter at the "Golden Duck": Ronald Lewis
Joseph Lavatte, A rich bourgeois: Howell Glynne
Hector de Florac, A young poet: Rudolf Schock 
Madeleine, Lavatte's daughter: Adele Leigh 
Alfred, A night watchman in Lavatte's house: Rhydderch Davies

THE OLYMPIANS (a troupe of strolling players):

Mercury: Robert Helpmann
Venus: Moira Fraser
Bacchus: Thorsteinn Hannessonn
Mars: David Franklin
Diana: Margherita Grandi
Jupiter: Kenneth Schon

The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
(Chorus Master, Douglas Robinson)
The Covent Garden Orchestra
(Leader, Joseph Shadwick)
Conductor: Karl Rankl

Narration by Henry Reed, spoken by Robert Harris

The music from 'The Olympians' was performed in the Royal Opera House at Covent Garden, and the program was produced 
in the London studios of the BBC.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Also included is this conversation with Priestley that aired during the interval of BBC Radio 3's broadcast of the opera's revival in 1972._

A Playwright as Librettist
BBC Radio 3, 21 February 1972 20.40

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/3e5b7ed31c6b4ae4be710e4d82eb6978

J. B. Priestley recalls to Gareth Lloyd Evans how the collaboration with Sir Arthur Bliss came about, and the difficulties surrounding 
the first production of The Olympians at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, in September 1949.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n3j4n...-_The_Olympians_(BBC,_1949)_excerpts.rar/file

_NB. As usual, I recommend using the latest version of Bandizip to extract the files._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hector Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict (Sydney, 1973) sung in English










Béatrice et Bénédict
(sung in English)

Music: Hector Berlioz
Libretto: Hector Berlioz, after William Shakespeare's Much Ado About Nothing
Translation: Geoffrey Dunn

Beatrice: Lauris Elms (Anne Haddy)
Benedict: Ronald Dowd (John Bonney)
Hero: Carolyn Vaughan
Claudio: Glyn Paul
Don Pedro: Christopher Field
Ursula: Helen McKinnon
Somarone: John Brosnan
Narrators: Nigel Lovell, Gillian Owen

The Oriana Singers
Sydney Symphony Orchestra

Conductor: John Hopkins

Recording of a concert performance at Sydney Town Hall on 10 February 1973 and broadcast on ABC Radio.

_NB. In lieu of the original spoken dialogue, the performance includes excerpts from Shakespeare's play, expertly performed by Anne Haddy and John Bonney._

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/8iokq...ney%2C_1973%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/dzju3...ney%2C_1973%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Modest Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov (New York, 1963) sung in English










BORIS GODUNOV 
(sung in English)

Music: Modest Mussorgsky 
Libretto: Modest Mussorgsky, after Alexander PushkinA
Translation: John Gutman
Orchestration: Dmitriy Shostakovich

Boris Godunov...........Jerome Hines
Prince Shuisky..........Paul Franke
Pimen...................Giorgio Tozzi
Grigory.................Nicolai Gedda
Marina..................Rosalind Elias
Rangoni.................Walter Cassel
Varlaam.................Lorenzo Alvary
Simpleton...............George Shirley
Nikitich................Louis Sgarro
Mitiukha................Vladimir Chistiakov
Woman...................Elinor Harper
Shchelkalov.............Calvin Marsh
Innkeeper...............Janis Martin
Missail.................Andrea Velis
Officer.................John Macurdy
Xenia...................Lynn Blair
Feodor..................Helen Vanni
Nurse...................Lili Chookasian
Khrushchov..............William Stanz
Lavitsky................Edward Ghazal
Chernikovsky............William Zakariasen
Boyar in Attendance.....Robert Nagy
Dance...................Harry Jones

Conductor...............Georg Solti

Metropolitan Opera House
April 6, 1963 Matinee Broadcast

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*: 
https://www.mediafire.com/file/4q7c...Solti;_Hines_-_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/t8yg...Solti;_Hines_-_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Modest Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina (BBC R3, 1969) sung in English










KHOVANSHCHINA
BBC Radio 3, 4 May 1969 12.00
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1969-05-04#at-12.00
BBC Radio 3, 1 January 1970 14.00
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1970-01-01#at-14.00

Opera in five acts 
Libretto by VLADIMIR STASSOV and THE COMPOSER
English version by EDWARD DOWNES 
Music by MUSSORGSKY 
Arranged and orchestrated by SHOSTAKOVICH 
Narrator: RONALD HARVI

Kouzka a Strelyets: Peter Walker (baritone)
1st Strelyets: Brian Fish (tenor)
2nd Strelvets: Terence Rogan (baritone)
A scribe: David Lennox (tenor)
Shaklovity, a Boyar: Gwyn Griffiths (baritone)
Prince Ivan Khovansky, Commander of the Streltsy: Gordon Farrall (bass)
Emma, a girl from the German quarter: Gwenyth Annear (soprano)
Prince Andrei Khovansky, Prince Ivan's son: Robert Thomas (tenor)
Martha, an Old Believer: Elizabeth Bainbridge (mezzo)
Dosifei, Leader of the Old Believers: Don Garrard (bass)
Prince Vassily Galitsin, a lover of the Regent Sophia: John Lanigan (tenor)
Varsonofiev, his servant: Raymond Aspin (bass)
A servant: John Stenson
Streshnev, a Boyar: Arthur Gardner (tenor)

BBC NORTHERN SINGERS 
Chorus-Master, Stephen Wilkinson 
BOYS OF MANCHESTER GRAMMAR SCHOOL 
Chorus-Master, Richard Sinton 
BBC Northern SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA 
Leader, Reginald Stead 
Conducted by EDWARD DOWNES 
Repetiteur, Robert Keys 
Produced by Ernest Warburton

ACT 1 The Red Square. Moscow 
ACT 2 Prince Vassily Galitsin's house 
ACT 3 The Streltsy settlement
ACT 4 Scene 1: Prince Ivan Khovansky's house 
Scene 2: The square in front of St. Basil's Church, Moscow
ACT 5 A pine forest

Elizabeth Bainbridge, Edward Downes, John Lanigan and David Lennox broadcast by permission of the 
Gen. Administrator, Royal Opera House, Covent Garden; Don Garrard by permission of Sadler's Wells Opera Company.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:

https://www.mediafire.com/file/bauf...(BBC_R3,_1969)_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/rxu1...(BBC_R3,_1969)_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Ruggero Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (BBC, 1958) sung in English










PAGLIACCI
(sung in English)

An opera in two acts

Words and music by Ruggero Leoncavallo 
English version by Frederick E. Weatherly

A performance to celebrate the centenary of the composer's birth.

The troupe of strolling players:

Canio. their leader (Punchinello in the play): Charles Craig
Nedda, his wife (Columbine in the play): Victoria Elliott
Tonio a hunchback (Taddeo in the play): John Cameron
Peppe (Harlequin in the play): Rene Soames
Silvio, a peasant in love with Nedda: John Heddle Nash

BBC Midland Chorus 
BBC Midland Orchestra 
Leader: James Hutcheon
Conductor: Leo Wurmser

Produced by David Harris

The action takes place in a village in Southern Italy in the summer of 1865'

Recording of a studio performance that was broadcast on BBC Home Service on April 19, 1958.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/78e9a180e99f42759976c9d79c95cfeb

File Type: MP4 (.m4a)
Total Size: 69.1 MB

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/yx698...ci_%28BBC%2C_1958%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Two different studio performances of Georges Bizet's "Djamileh" sung in English:










Georges Bizet - Djamileh (BBC, 1957) sung in English

Djamileh
(sung in English)

A comic opera in one act

Music: Georges Bizet
Libretto: Louis Gallet, after Alfred de Musset 
Translation: Geoffrey Dunn

Cast:

Haroun: Alexander Young
Splendiano: Bruce Boyce
Djamileh: Jennifer Vyvyan
A slave-merchant: Norman Painting

BBC Midland Chorus 
BBC Midland Orchestra 
Leader: James Hutcheon
Conductor: Leo Wurmser

Producer: C. Denis Freeman

Recording of a studio performance that was broadcast on the BBC Third Programme on November 17, 1957.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/09ac0df434fc4dc9ba7fcba57bdcfa1b

File Type: MP4 (.m4a)
Total Size: 70.4 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/file/dnqbd...eh_%28BBC%2C_1957%29_sung_in_English.rar/file

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Georges Bizet - Djamileh (BBC R3, 1968) sung in English

Djamileh
(sung in English)

A comic opera in one act

Music: Georges Bizet
Libretto: Louis Gallet, after Alfred de Musset 
Translation: Geoffrey Dunn

Cast:

Djamileh: Ann Hood 
Haroun: Kenneth Bowen 
Splendiano: John Heddle Nash 
A slave-merchant: George Hagan
Narrator: George Hagan

The BBC Northern Singers
Chorus Master: Stephen Wilkinson
The BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra 
Leader: James Davis (or Reginald Stead, per Radio Times)
Conductor: Stanford Robinson

Produced and adapted for radio by Geoffrey Dunn.

Recording of a studio performance that was originally broadcast on BBC Radio 3 on May 5, 1968.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/75889081ae1248d68271f40b500bc1d2

File Type; FLAC (.flac)
Bit Rate: 1,411 kbps
Total Size: 210 MB

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/v4ez7..._R3%2C_1968%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/u2cqb..._R3%2C_1968%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Béla Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle (London, 1970) sung in English









Duke Bluebeard's Castle 
(sung in English)

Music: Béla Bartók
Libretto: Béla Balázs, after Charles Perrault
Translation: Chester Kallman

Cast:

Bluebeard: David Ward
Judith: Evelyn Lear

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Pierre Boulez

Narrator: Robert Eddison

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/8bc3844dd0564c8b808a6a52bbc41cb5

Recording of a performance at the Royal Festival Hall, London and originally broadcast on BBC Radio 3, 21 October 1970, repeated in August 1971 and October 1972.

IN STEREO

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/q9e4m...%28London%2C_1970%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Carl Maria von Weber - Oberon (BBC, 1962)









Oberon
or The Elf-King's Oath
A romantic opera in three acts

Composer: Carl Maria von Weber
Libretto: James R. Planché, after Christoph Martin Wieland

Cast:

Oberon, King of the Fairies: Alexander Young (tenor)
Puck, his attendant spirit: Marjorie Westbury (soprano)
Sir Huon of Bordeaux, Duke of Guienne: Charles Craig (tenor)
Sir Huon of Bordeaux, Duke of Guienne, spoken by: Leslie Perrins
Scherasmin, his squire: Joseph Ward (baritone)
Haroun el Raschid, Caliph of Bagdad: George Hagan (spoken part)
Rezia, his daughter: Joan Hammond (soprano)
Rezia, his daughter, spoken by: Hilda Kriseman
Fatima, her attendant: Monica Sinclair (mezzo-soprano)
Babekan, a Saracen Prince: Godfrey Kenton (spoken part)
Mesru, captain of the harem guard: Arthur Gomez (spoken part)
Almanzor, Emir of Tunis: Arthur Gomez (spoken part)
Roshana, his wife: Peggy Butt (spoken part)
Abdullah, a Cor-sair: Godfrey Kenton (spoken part)
Charlemagne, Emperor of France: Godfrey Kenton (spoken part)
Mermaid: June Wilson (soprano)
Mermaid: Pamela Petts (soprano)
A fairy: Dorit Welles (spoken part)
A slave girl: Dorit Welles (spoken part)
Fairies, spirits, water-nymphs, knights, guards, slaves, harem girls, courtiers: BBC Northern Singers

Joseph Ward broadcasts by permission of the General Administrator. Royal Opera House Covent Garden. Ltd.

BBC Northern Singers
Chorus-Master: Stephen Wilkinson
BBC Northern Orchestra
Leader: Reginald Stead
Conductor: Leo Wurmser
Radio adaptation and production: Dennis Arundell

Recording of a studio performance that was originally broadcast on the BBC Third Programme, 2 December 1962 
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1962-12-02

Rebroadcast on the BBC Third Programme, 11 March 1963 
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1963-03-11#at-20.00

The action: in the Fairy Kingdom, in Bagdad, in Tunis, and in France, around the year 806.

Act 1 
Scene 1 Oberon's bower 
Scene 2 The banks of the Tigris 
Scene 3 In the harem of the Caliph 
Act 2 
Scene 1 A hall In the Caliph's palace 
Scene 2 The port of Ascolon 
Scene 3 A rocky sea-shore 
Scene 4 A cavern by the sea
Act 3 
Scene 1 The courtyard of the gardener of the Emir 
Scene 2 In the Emir's harem 
Scene 3 The palace of Charlemagne

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tkb6f...ber_-_Oberon_%28BBC%2C_1962%29.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/22u4d...ber_-_Oberon_%28BBC%2C_1962%29.part2.rar/file

_NB. I recommend using Bandizip to extract the files. _


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Two performances of William Walton's "Troilus and Cressida"

















Troilus and Cressida - 3 December 1954 [WORLD PREMIERE]

Opera: Performance details
Company: Covent Garden Opera Company
Venue: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London
Performance status: Original season
Conductor: Malcolm Sargent
Chorus Master: Douglas Robinson
Leader: Charles Taylor

Cast

Calkas, High Priest of Pallas: Frederick Dalberg
Antenor, Captain of Trojan Spears: Geraint Evans
The Voice of the Oracle: Monica Sinclair
Troilus, Prince of Troy: Richard Lewis
Cressida, daughter of Calkas, a widow: Magda Laszlo
Pandarus, brother of Calkas: Peter Pears
Evadne, servant of Cressida: Monica Sinclair
Horaste, a friend of Pandarus: Forbes Robinson
Diomede, Prince of Argos: Otakar Kraus
A Priest: Gordon Farrall
First Soldier: Clifford Starr
Second Soldier: Stanley Cooper
Lady in attendance on Cressida: Norah Cannell
Lady in attendance on Cressida: Jeanne Bowden
Lady in attendance on Cressida: Jacqueline Browning
Lady in attendance on Cressida: Lilian Simmons
Priests and Priestesses of Pallas, Trojans, Greeks: The Covent Garden Opera Chorus

The Covent Garden Orchestra

Language:	English
Information source:	Royal Opera House programme for 3 December 1954 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

'TROILUS AND CRESSIDA'
Third Programme, 3 December 1954 19.00
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1954-12-03#at-19.00

Time: about the twelfth century B.C.

Act 1
Troy. The Citadel before the temple of Pallas. 
Act 2 
Scene 1: An upper room in the house of Pandarus. 
Scene 2: The same. Next morning.
Act 3 
A Greek encampment. Ten weeks later.

Lots of hiss, but very listenable.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















Troilus and Cressida - 21 December 1954

Company: Covent Garden Opera Company
Venue: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London
Performance status: Original season
Conductor: Malcolm Sargent
Chorus Master: Douglas Robinson
Leader: Charles Taylor

Cast

Calkas, High Priest of Pallas: Frederick Dalberg
Anterior, Captain of Trojan Spears: Geraint Evans
The Voice of the Oracle: Barbara Howitt
Troilus, Prince of Troy: Richard Lewis
Cressida, daughter of Calkas, a widow: Magda Laszlo
Pandarus, brother of Calkas: Peter Pears
Evadne, servant of Cressida: Barbara Howitt
Horaste, a friend of Pandarus: Forbes Robinson
Diomede, Prince of Argos: Otakar Kraus
A Priest: Gordon Farrell
First Soldier: Clifford Starr
Second Soldier: Stanley Cooper
Ladies in attendance on Cressida: Norah Cannell, 
Jeanne Bowden, 
Jacqueline Browning, 
Lilian Simmons

Recorded by the BBC Transcription Service

Excellent quality. Includes all the announcements.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/c6i86..._Cressida_%28London%2C_1954%29.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tzx8o..._Cressida_%28London%2C_1954%29.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1qvtz..._Cressida_%28London%2C_1954%29.part3.rar/file

_NB. As usual, I recommend using Bandizip to extract the files._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

William Walton - Troilus and Cressida (London, 1963)










TROILUS AND CRESSIDA
Third Programme, 29 April 1963 19.30

An opera in three acts 
Libretto by Christopher Hassall 
Music by William Walton

COVENT GARDEN OPERA CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, Douglas Robinson 
COVENT GARDEN ORCHESTRA 
Leader, Charles Taylor 
Conducted by Sir Malcolm Sargent 
Production rehearsed by Christopher West 
From the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

The action takes place about the 12th century B.C.

Act 1 
The citadel of Troy. before the temple of Pallas
Act 2 
Scene 1: In the house of Pandaruas the evening of the next day 
Scene 2: The same: next morning
Act 3 
The Greek encampment, before the pavilion of Calkas. ten weeks later: evening

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1963-04-29

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Troilus and Cressida - 23 April 1963 Evening 
Opera: Performance details
Company: Covent Garden Opera Company
Venue: Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London
Performance status:	Revival
Conductor:	Malcolm Sargent
Chorus Master:	Douglas Robinson
Leader: Charles Taylor

Cast

Calkas, High Priest of Pallas: Forbes Robinson
Antenor, Captain of Trojan Spears: Ronald Lewis
The Voice of the Oracle: Josephine Veasey
Troilus, Prince of Troy André Turp
Cressida, daughter of Calkas, a widow: Marie Collier
Pandarus, brother of Calkas John Lanigan
Evadne, servant of Cressida Josephine Veasey
Horaste, a friend of Pandarus Victor Godfrey
Diomede, Prince of Argos Otakar Kraus
A Priest George Barker
First Soldier Stanley Cooper
Second Soldier Clifford Starr
Lady in attendance to Cressida Norah Cannell
Lady in attendance to Cressida Jeanne Bowden
Lady in attendance to Cressida Joyce Livingstone
Lady in attendance to Cressida Ula van Wyk
Priests and Priestesses of Pallas, Trojans, Greeks: The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
The Covent Garden Orchestra

Language:	English
Information source:	Royal Opera House programme for 23 April 1963 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

Excellent sound. Includes the original announcements.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/66z8h..._Cressida_%28London%2C_1963%29.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/7ruh6..._Cressida_%28London%2C_1963%29.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/df26z..._Cressida_%28London%2C_1963%29.part3.rar/file

_NB. As usual, I recommend using Bandizip to extract the files._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Two different studio performances of excerpts from Edward Loder's "Raymond and Agnes"















RAYMOND AND AGNES
Network Three, 18 December 1966 12.00
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/6f586818f271491ba529c50bc13ef8d9

Repeated on BBC Radio 3, 19 November 1967 14.10 
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/d7396e1cf9dc4792b9e5c213299b92d9

An opera by Edward Loder 
Libretto by Edward Fitzball, revised by Max Miradin.
Arranged in a radio version by NICHOLAS TEMPERLEY 
BBC NORTHERN SINGERS 
Chorus-Master, Stephen Wilkinson 
BBC NORTHERN ORCHESTRA 
Led by James Davis 
Conducted by LEON LOVETT 
Produced by LIONEL SALTER

The action takes place in Spain and Germany during the sixteenth century.

Cast:

Narrator: George Hagan [excluded from this recording, unfortunately].

Agnes, ward of Baron Inigo: Elisabeth Robinson (soprano)
Raymond, a Spanish nobleman in love with her: William McAlpine (tenor)
Inigo, Baron of Lindenberg: Forbes Robinson (bass)
Madelina, a friend of Agnes: Janet Coster (mezzo-Soprano)
Theodore, servant to Raymond: Malcolm Singer (baritone)
Antoni, leader of a band of robbers: Michael Rippon (baritone)

Forbes Robinson broadcasts by permission of the General Administrator, Royal Opera House Covent Garden

*DOWNLOAD LINK*: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/538qz...and_Agnes_%28BBC%2C_1966%29_excerpts.rar/file

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Britannia at the Opera
BBC Radio 3, 13 February 1995 12.00
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/8b434f1618c24c79936f9530b2a3d928

Repeated: BBC Radio 3, 26 August 1995 0.00
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/be12f7d0356a4ae89723747d1b43f8f2

With Roderic Dunnett.

Edward Loder - Raymond and Agnes

The curse of the House of Lindenburg can only be lifted if the Baron marries Lady Agnes, but she only has eyes for Don Raymond. Will true love conquer all? 
Loder's dramatic work, the crowning achievement of English romantic opera, receives only its second revival since 1859 in this of the highlights.

BBC Concert Orchestra, conductor James Lockhart 
Producer Tim Thome

Cast:

Agnes: Judith Howarth (soprano)
Raymond: Justin Lavender (tenor)
Baron: Gidon Saks (bass)
Madelina: Therese Feighan (mezzo)
Theodore: Jamie MacDougall (tenor)

*DOWNLOAD LINK*: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tvnks..._Agnes_%28BBC_R3%2C_1995%29_excerpts.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Giacomo Puccini - Le Villi (BBC R3, 1967) sung in English









Le Villi
(sung in English)

Music: Giacomo Puccini
Libretto: Ferdinando Fontana, after the short story "Les Willis" by Jean-Baptiste Alphonse Karr
Translation: David Harris

THE WITCH DANCERS
BBC Radio 3, 3 December 1967 14.00

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/e1e1eb5958eb4cf6831130578c33d969

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/4b718ddf5fef4be1a07bd87362fabeab

Cast in order of singing:

Wulf: Delme Bryn-Jones (baritone)
Anna: Jacqueline Delman (soprano)
Roberto: John Mitchinson (tenor)

Narrator: Ronald Harvi

BBC Northern Singers 
Chorus-Master: Stephen Wilkinson
BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra 
Leader: Reginald Stead
Conducted by Myer Fredman

Produced and adapted for radio by Dennis Arundell

Delme Bryn-Jones broadcasts by permission of the Gen. Administrator, Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

Recording of a studio performance that was originally broadcast on BBC Radio 3 on 3 December 1967 and repeated under the title "The Wraiths" on 26 December 1969.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/l8gin...Villi_(BBC_R3,_1967)_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Sergei Prokofiev - The Fiery Angel (London, 1965) sung in English

















The Angel of Fire [aka The Fiery Angel]
(sung in English)

Opera in five acts

Music: Sergei Prokofiev
Libretto: Sergei Prokofiev, after the novel by Valery Bryusov
Translation: Christopher Hassall

Renata: Marie Collier
Ruprecht: John Shaw
Innkeeper and Abbess: Yvonne Minton
Labourer and Matthew: John Rhys Evans
Fortune-Teller: Elizabeth Bainbridge
Jacob Glock and Mephistopheles: John Fryatt
Agrippa of Netteshem: Jon Andrew
Heinrich: Maurice Colbourne
Doctor: Francis Egerton
Faustus: John Noble
Pot Boy: George Batley
Tavern-keeper: William McCue
Inquisitor: Inia Te Wiata
Novices: Iris Saunders, Elizabeth Bainbridge
Nuns: Phyllis Glavin, Vanessa Gold, Mary Grimmett, 
Elaine Howarth, Maurine London, Margaret Morris

New Opera Chorus
Chorus-Master: David Lloyd-Jones 
New Opera Orchestra 
Leader: David McCallum
Conductor: Leon Lovett

Producer: Peter Coe

Recording of a performance by the New Opera Company at Sadler's Wells Theatre, London
and broadcast live on BBC Network Three, 31 July 1965.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/networkthree/1965-07-31#at-19.30

John Shaw and Marie Collier broadcast by permission of the General Administrator, Royal Opera House, Covent Garden; John Fryatt and Jon Andrew by permission of Sadler's Well's Opera Company

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bokw9...don%2C_1965%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/2do1n...don%2C_1965%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file

_NB. As usual, I recommend using Bandizip to extract the files._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hector Berlioz - Les Troyens (London, 1972) sung in English










Les Troyens
(sung in English)

Composer:	Hector Berlioz 
Libretto: Hector Berlioz, after 'Aeneid' by Virgil 
Translation:	Edward J. Dent

Recording of a performance at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London and broadcast live on BBC Radio 3, 7 October 1972.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/8c57251cfe7f4e43997410521dab5b2a

Cast

Part 1: The Capture of Troy

Cassandra, a prophetess, daughter of Priam: Josephine Veasey
Choroebus, her betrothed: Robert Kerns
A Trojan Soldier: William Elvin
Priam, King of Troy: Eric Garrett
Helenus, son of Priam, a priest: John Dobson
Hecuba, wife of Priam: Noreen Berry
Polyxena, daughter of Priam: Gillian Ramsden
Andromache, widow of Hector: Romayne Grigorova
Astyanax, her son: Simon Stebbings
Pantheus, a Trojan priest: Richard Van Allan
Aeneas, a Trojan hero: Jon Vickers
Ascanius, son of Aeneas: Anne Pashley
Ghost of Hector: Dennis Wicks
Greek Captain: Eric Garrett
Greek Captain: George Macpherson

Part 2: The Trojans at Carthage

Dido, Queen of Carthage: Janet Baker 
Anna, her sister: Heather Begg
Narbal, Dido's minister: Stafford Dean
Iopas, a Carthaginian poet: Francis Egerton
The God Mercury: Anthony Sweeny [or William Clothier, according to some sources]
Hylas, a young Trojan sailor: Derek Blackwell
First Soldier: Michael Rippon
Second Soldier: Paul Hudson
Ghost of Cassandra: Margarete Williams
Ghost of Choroebus: Robert Kerns
Ghost of Priam: Eric Garrett
Soldiers of Greece, Troy and Carthage, Citizens, Women, Children, Shepherds, Priestesses, Courtiers and Sailors

The Royal Opera Chorus
Dancers
Children from Finchley Catholic High School
The Orchestra of the Royal Opera House

Conductor:	Colin Davis
Chorus Master:	Douglas Robinson
Leader:	Charles Taylor

IN STEREO

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n842y...don%2C_1972%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/sw10w...don%2C_1972%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Richard Strauss - Salome (London, 1976) sung in English

















Salome
(sung in English)

Opera in one act

Music: Richard Strauss
Libretto: Hedwig Lachmann, after Oscar Wilde 
Translation: Tom Hammond

Salome: Josephine Barstow
Herodias: Elizabeth Connell
Herod's Page: Rosalind Plowright
Narraboth: Ramon Remedios
Herod: Emile Belcourt
John the Baptist: Neil Howlett
Soldiers: Malcolm Rivers, Dennis Wicks
Cappadocian: Harry Coghill
Mannassah: Ashton Smith
Five Jews: Stuart Kale, Edward Byles, Terry Jenkins, John Winfield, John Tomlinson
Nazarene Slaves: Clifford Grant, John Kitchiner

English National Opera Orchestra
Leader: Barry Collins
Conductor: Mark Elder

Producer: Joachim Herz

Recording of a performance by the English National Opera at the London Coliseum and broadcast live on BBC Radio 3, 10 January 1976.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/02e47bd1eeaa4dc689273a7d01aa82b0

IN STEREO

_NB. There is some occasional bleed from the opposite side of the analog tape on which this broadcast was recorded (which adds a surreal Revolver-like quality to the proceedings, though some may find it irritating)._

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/0bry...(London,_1976)_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/dvc7...(London,_1976)_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

peeknocker said:


> Two different studio performances of excerpts from Edward Loder's "Raymond and Agnes"
> 
> View attachment 109795
> View attachment 109796
> ...


Charles Osborne was in the audience. He wrote in _Opera _(2002):
'I had not heard of [Loder] until 1966 when Eric Walter White … told me that Loder's Raymond and Agnes was about to be staged in Cambridge and that, as a Verdi enthusiast, I should not miss it, for Loder was the English equivalent of early Verdi. … I was in the audience at the Cambridge Arts Theatre on that night in May 1966, and I was bowled over by Raymond and Agnes. Its intensity, and Loder's gift for melody and musical characterization, were indeed Verdian and marvellously exciting. … I have, in fact, more than once attempted to alert the Royal Opera and English National Opera to the existence of Loder, an English composer who surely deserves to be promoted by English or British companies. … So far my pleas have fallen on deaf ears. But the Loder revival, which will surely come one day, does not have to begin in London.'

The full opera was recently recorded by Retrospect Opera, conducted by Richard Bonynge.

More info here: http://www.retrospectopera.org.uk/LODER/Raymond_and_Agnes.html


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes (New York, 1948)







































Metropolitan Opera House
March 13, 1948 Matinee Broadcast

PETER GRIMES {5}

Peter Grimes............Frederick Jagel
Ellen Orford............Polyna Stoska
Captain Balstrode.......Mack Harrell
Mrs. Sedley.............Martha Lipton
Auntie..................Claramae Turner
Niece...................Paula Lenchner
Niece...................Maxine Stellman
Hobson..................Philip Kinsman
Swallow.................Jerome Hines
Bob Boles...............Thomas Hayward
Rev. Horace Adams.......John Garris
Ned Keene...............Hugh Thompson
Lawyer..................Anthony Marlowe
Fisherwoman.............Thelma Altman
Fisherman...............Lawrence Davidson
Thorp...................Orrin Hill
John....................Peggy Smithers

Conductor...............Emil Cooper

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/ecrh...rimes_(New_York,_1948)_Cooper;_Jagel.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Benjamin Britten - Peter Grimes (New York, 1949)










Metropolitan Opera House
February 12, 1949 Matinee Broadcast

Bemjamin Britten
PETER GRIMES (9)

Peter Grimes............Brian Sullivan
Ellen Orford............Polyna Stoska
Captain Balstrode.......Lawrence Tibbett
Mrs. Sedley.............Martha Lipton
Auntie..................Jean Madeira
Niece...................Paula Lenchner
Niece...................Maxine Stellman
Hobson..................Philip Kinsman
Swallow.................Jerome Hines
Bob Boles...............Thomas Hayward
Rev. Horace Adams.......John Garris
Ned Keene...............Hugh Thompson
Lawyer..................Anthony Marlowe
Fisherwoman.............Thelma Altman
Fisherman...............Lawrence Davidson
Thorp...................Matthew Vittucci
John....................Peggy Smithers

Conductor...............Emil Cooper

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/1in4...es_(New_York,_1949)_Cooper;_Sullivan.rar/file


----------



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

peeknocker thanks so much for sharing these operas! I've only just recently gotten into opera and hearing them in English makes it much easier to get into these. Much appreciated!


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

djmomo17 said:


> peeknocker thanks so much for sharing these operas! I've only just recently gotten into opera and hearing them in English makes it much easier to get into these. Much appreciated!


Thank you! A comment like yours makes the effort worthwhile. I strongly believe that opera should be performed in the vernacular whenever possible. It is, after, a drama that is set to music. For most works, particularly those that are canonical, there are multiple recordings in the original language that can be listened to while simultaneously reading a translation into one's one's native tongue. But it always struck me as idiotic and the height of snobbery to insist, as so many do, that an opera must always be performed in its original language, even if few in the audience and perhaps even no one in the cast, is a native speaker of that language. A translation of the libretto or subtitles can breach the gap, but it is no substitute for the immediacy of understanding the sung text without the necessity of such an intermediary. Then there is the fact that many of these radio broadcasts are absolute gems and deserve to be preserved and disseminated as widely as possible.


----------



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

You're very welcome. To follow up on your sentiments, I've found alot of satisfaction by taking in an unfamiliar opera in this sequence:

Read the translated libretto.
Listen to the opera in it's original language following along with the translation.
Listen in the vernacular and just enjoy the experience. Obviously this last part is where the most enjoyment comes in!


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Carl Nielsen - Saul og David (Glasgow, 1958) sung in English










SAUL OG DAVID
(sung in English)

Opera in four acts
Music: Carl Nielsen
Libretto: Einar Christiansen 
Translation: Geoffrey Dunn

Cast:

Saul (Bass-Baritone) - Stanisław Pieczora
David (Tenor) - William Herbert
Jonathan (Tenor) - John Mitchinson
Michal (Soprano) - Joyce Barker 
Samuel (Bass) - David Ward 
Abner (Bass) - Roger Stalman 
The Witch of Endor (Alto) - Jean Watson
Abishai (Soprano) - Pamela Watts

The BBC Scottish Choral Society
The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Leader, J. Mouland Begbie
Repetiteur, Vida Harford 
Conductor: Berthold Goldschmidt

Producer: Geoffrey Dunn

Recording of a studio performance that was recorded in Glasgow, Scotland in 1958 and originally broadcast on the BBC Third Programme, 10 May 1959 (https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1959-05-10#at-18.25) and repeated on 9 October 1960 (https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1960-10-09#at-19.40).

ACT 1: Saul's house in Gilgal
ACT 2: The same as Act 1
ACT 3: Saul's camp in the wilderness of Ziph
ACT 4: Scene 1. A hut in Endor 
Scene 2: On Mount Gilboa

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/d0oq...Glasgow,_1958)_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/g94i...Glasgow,_1958)_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/emy1...Glasgow,_1958)_sung_in_English.part3.rar/file

_NB. I recommend using Bandizip to extract the files, as other similar programs sometimes produce incomplete extractions._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Deems Taylor - The King's Henchman (New York, 1942) abridged










The King's Henchman
(abridged)
Music: Deems Taylor
Libretto: Edna St. Vincent Millay

The Treasury Hour
Station WOR, Mutual Broadcasting System
New York City
June 18, 1942

Aelfrida - Vivian della Chiesa 
Aethelwold - Jan Peerce
Eadgar - Kenneth Schon 
Maccus - Gordon Gifford

Conductor: Alfred Wallenstein

NB. Sourced from an incomplete tape recording of a transcription disc that is marred by variable speed and numerous skips. The beginning is missing and the recording ends abruptly at 42.45, before the death of Aethelwold.










BONUS:

After an almost imperceptible pause of 2 seconds, at 42.47 is heard the 1928 Victor recording of Lawrence Tibbett as Eadgar singing "Nay, Maccus, lay him down."

Metropolitan Opera Chorus 
Metropolitan Opera House Orchestra
Conductor: Giulio Setti
Recorded April 5, 1928
78 rpm Victor 8103
Released October 26, 1928

At 46.44, Tibbett is heard again in a November 20, 1934 radio broadcast of "The Packard Hour," singing the Finale of Act III. The presenter is Deems Taylor. Unfortunately, this excerpt concludes abruptly before the entrance of the chorus. A slightly longer copy of this same broadcast can be found on IRCC (International Record Collectors' Club) CD 818 (Souvenirs of American Opera) in which the running time is 12.18.

Last, Tibbett's two 1928 excerpts from "The King's Henchman" (including a superior copy of the aforementioned "Nay, Maccus" are added as separate files.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/0zxc...s_Henchman_(New_York,_1942)_abridged.rar/file


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

peeknocker said:


> Michael William Balfe - The Bohemian Girl (London, 1951)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank for all of these and I will definitely catch up with The Bohemian Girl. Easy to forget today how popular this once was and how the best known aria, I dreamt I dwelt in Marble Halls, took on a life of its own.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Dreamt_I_Dwelt_in_Marble_Halls


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Leoš Janáček - The Makropulos Case (London, 1964) sung in English










The Makropulos Case 
(Czech: Věc Makropulos)
performed in English

Music: Leoš Janáček 
Libretto: Leoš Janáček, after Karel Čapek
Translation: Norman Tucker

Recording of a performance at Sadler's Wells Theatre, London 
and broadcast on the BBC Third Programme, 21 February 1964.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1964-02-21

Cast:

Emilia Marty - Marie Collier
Albert Gregor - Gregory Dempsey
Baron Jaroslav Prus - Raimund Herincx
Vitek - Stanley Bevan
Kristina - Jenny Hill
Dr. Kolenaty - Eric Shilling
Charwoman - Joan Davies
Stage carpenter - Michael Maurel
Janek Prus - John Chorley
Count Hauk-Sendorf - Cragg Sinkinson
Chamber-maid - Margaret Gale

Chorus and Orchestra of the Sadler's Wells Opera
Chorus-Master: Gordon Mackie
Leader: Barry Collins
Conductor:Charles Mackerras

Producer: John Blatchley

The action takes place in a Continental city in the year 1907.

ACT 1: The clerk's room at Dr. Kolenaty's 
ACT 2: The stage of a large theatre
ACT 3: A room in a hotel

*DOWNLOAD LINK*: 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/uq932...%28London%2C_1964%29_sung_in_English.rar/file

_NB. Not to be confused with the 1971 revival which featured much of the same cast and which was posted previously._


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Leoš Janáček - Jenůfa (London, 1968) sung in English










JENUFA
BBC Radio 3, 24 February 1968 19.30
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1968-02-24#at-19.30

Její pastorkyňa ["Her Stepdaughter"]
An opera in three acts 
Libretto by GABRIELA PREISSOVÁ 
Music by LEOŠ JANÁČEK
Sung in English 
Translated by EDWARD DOWNES and OTAKAR KRAUS 
From the Royal Opera House Covent Garden

Cast in order of singing:

Jenůfa, step-daughter of the Kostelnička:	Marie Collier
Grandmother Buryja, owner of the mill:	Elizabeth Bainbridge
Laca Klemeň, her step-grandson: Richard Cassilly
Jano, a shepherd boy: Vivien Townley
Barena, servant-girl in the mill: Maria Pellegrini
Foreman, of the mill: Otakar Kraus
The Kostelnička, widow, and daughter-in-law of Grandmother Buryja (Kostelnička means wife of the sexton or sacristan): Astrid Varnay
Woman: Elizabeth Shelley
Števa Buryja, grandson and heir of Grandmother Buryja, step-brother of Laca: John Lanigan
A Maid: Maureen Morelle
Mayor, of the village: David Kelly
His Wife: Janet Coster
Karolka, their daughter: Patricia Reakes

COVENT GARDEN OPERA CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, Douglas. Robinson 
COVENT GARDEN ORCHESTRA Leader, Charles Taylor 
Conducted by Rafael Kubelík

The action takes place on the outskirts of a mountain village In Moravia, late in the nineteenth century.

ACT 1 
Outside Grandmother Buryja's mill
ACT 2 
The living-room of Mother Buryja 's cottage, six months later
ACT 3 
The same, two months later

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/u3cys...%28London%2C_1968%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Leoš Janáček - Osud (London, 1971) sung in English

Osud
BBC Radio 3, 22 January 1972 18.45
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1972-01-22#at-18.45
(Fate) 
Opera in a prologue, two acts and an epilogue 
Libretto by FEDORA BARTOŠOVÁ
English version by JEAN EISLER 
Music by JANÁČEK
(first broadcast performance in this country)

Apart from two early and unconvincing experiments, Osud is the only opera of Janáček's that remains unknown to the musical world at large. Written in 1904-1906, soon after Jenůfa, it was never performed in the composers lifetime. The story bears the imprint of a personal experience. It concerns Zhivny, a struggling composer, and his love affair with the society beauty Mila, which has been thwarted by an ambitious mother Many years later at a spa the lovers decide to elope; but their triumph turns the mother insane so that she causes her own and her daughters death. All this Zhivny recounts to students who are rehearsing his opera. reliving the experience through music of great vividness and intensity.

Cast:

Živný, a composer - Gregory Dempsey
Míla Valková - Marie Collier [in her final recorded performance]
Míla's mother - Ann Howard
Verva - Neil Howlett
Lensky/Suda - Roland Jones
Konečný - Gordon Farrell
Lhotský - William Elvin
Kosinská/A school teacher - Wendy Baldwin
An old Slovak woman - Yvonne Newman
The mayor's wife - Veronica Lucas
A young girl/A school girl - Ann Rowley
A student - Emlyn Jones
Doubek - Michael Nichols

ORPINGTON JUNIOR SINGERS, trained by SYBIL BELL 
BBC CHORUS 
BBC CONCERT ORCHESTRA 
Leader, ARTHUR LEAVINS 
Conducted by VILÉM TAUSKÝ 
Repetiteur, MARTIN PENNY 
Producer: JULIAN BUDDEN

(Given before an invited audience in the Camden Theatre, London, on 16 October 1971)

(Gregory Dempsey and Ann Howard broadcast by permission of Sadler's Wells Opera)

Prologue: a rehearsal room of a famous conservatoire 
Act 1 A fashionable spa
Act 2 A room in Zhivny's house 
Epilogue: a rehearsal room of a famous conservatoire

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Osud
BBC Radio 3, 5 May 1973 18.15
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1973-05-05#at-18.15
(Fate) 
Opera in a prologue, two acts and an epilogue 
Libretto by FEDORA BARTOŠOVÁ
English version by JEAN EISLER 
Music by JANÁČEK

Osud was Janáček's fourth opera. Begun in 1904. it didn't receive its first stage performance until October 1958 - 30 years after the composer's death. Originally based on an autobiographical episode (Zhivny has all the intensity of a self-portrait), the main action of the story is presented as a flashback between prologue and epilogue.

Prologue: A rehearsal room of a famous conservatoire 
Act 1 A fashionable spa 
7.20 Osud - Its place in Janacek's Works for the Stage: a talk by STEPHEN DODGSON 
7.35 Osud 
Act 2 A room in Zhivny's house 
Epilogue: as in the Prologue

A recording of the 5 May 1973 rebroadcast. Includes the opening and closing announcements and the interval.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ml3t9...%28London%2C_1971%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

This is fantastic stuff - thanks!


----------



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

peeknocker said:


> Béla Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle (London, 1970) sung in English
> 
> View attachment 109788
> 
> ...


Finally got around to hearing this - fantastic! I've always had trouble with Bluebeard but hearing it in English has made a big difference, thanks! And of course Boulez at the podium doesn't hurt.

Next up is your share of the English version of Schoenberg's Moses & Aaron (Solti). Another fascinating opera which I hope will make more sense in the vernacular...


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

djmomo17 said:


> Next up is your share of the English version of Schoenberg's Moses & Aaron (Solti). Another fascinating opera which I hope will make more sense in the vernacular...


I also have the 19 July, 1965 Proms version of the same production of "Moses and Aaron." Unlike the earlier broadcast, it is a concert performance, so there is no stomping around of cast members (including elephants and other large animals during the Golden Calf scene). The sound quality is arguably superior and, if I recall correctly, the recording includes all of the original announcements. I'll try to upload it soon.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Francis Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmélites (London, 1958) sung in English







































The Carmelites (1958)
Company:	Covent Garden Opera Company
Venue:	Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London
Production premiere:	16 January 1958
Producer:	Margherita Wallmann

Cast
Marquis de la force Jess Walters
The Chevalier, his son John Lanigan
Blanche, his daughter (Sister Blanche of the Agony of Christ) Elsie Morison
Thierry, a valet Rhydderch Davies
Mme. de Croissy (Prioress, The Mother Henriette of Jesus) Jean Watson
Sister Constance of St. Denis Jeannette Sinclair
Mother Marie of the Incarnation (Assistant Prioress) Sylvia Fisher
M. Javelinot, a doctor Robert Allman
Mmm. Lidoine (New Prioress, Mother Marie of St. Augustine) Joan Sutherland
Mother Jeanne of the Child Jesus (Dean) Lauris Elms
Sister Mathilde Josephine Veasey
Father Confessor Dermot Troy
First Commissary David Tree
Second Commissary Ronald Lewis
First Officer David Allen
Gaoler William Dickie
Carmelite Dorothy Yeowart
Carmelite Phyllis Simons
Carmelite Margaret Lane
Carmelite Leah Roberts
Carmelite Gisella Gondos
Carmelite Hazel Clare
Carmelite Jeanne Bowden
Carmelite Catherine Harding
Carmelite Alexandra Cook
Carmelite Vera Hoddinott
Carmelite Nada Pobjoy
An Aristocrat, speaking part George Barker
A Market Woman, speaking part Jean Povey
An Old Lady, speaking part Judith Stubbs
Officials of the Municipality, Officers, Policemen, Prisoners, Guards, Townsfolk 
The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
The Covent Garden Orchestra

Conductor	Rafael Kubelik
Chorus Master	Douglas Robinson
Leader	Charles Taylor

Language:	English
Translator:	Joseph Machlis
Information source:	Royal Opera House programme for 16 January 1958 (in Royal Opera House Collections)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1958-01-21

'THE CARMELITES'
Third Programme, 21 January 1958 19.30
(' Dialogues des Carmélites ')

ACT 1 
Scene 1: The library of the Marquis de la Force: April 1789 
Scene 2: The parlour of the Carmelite convent at Compiegne: some weeks later 
Scene 3: The tower within the convent Precincts 
Scene 4: A cell in the Infirmary
ACT 2 
Scene 1: The convent chapel Interlude 
Scene 2: The chapter house Interlude 
Scene 3: The parlour of the convent Scene 4: The sacristy
ACT 3 
Scene 1: The chapel Interlude 
Scene 2: The library of the Marquis de la Force 
Interlude: A street near the Bastille 
Scene 3: A cell in the Conciergerit, Paris Interlude 
Scene 4: In the Place de la Revolution

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4oell...don%2C_1958%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ivo44...don%2C_1958%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Francis Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmélites (London, 1963) sung in English










THE CARMELITES
Third Programme, 14 October 1963 19.30

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1963-10-14#at-19.30

Dialogues des Carmelites 
An opera in three acts 
Libretto by Georges Bernanos 
English version by JOSEPH MACHLIS 
Music by FRANCIS POULENC 
From the Royal Opera House. Covent Garden

Cast:

Marquis de la force	- Otakar Kraus
The Chevalier, his son	- John Lanigan
Blanche, his daughter (Sister Blanche of the Agony of Christ) -	Heather Harper
Thierry, a valet	- Rhydderch Davies
Mme. de Croissy (Prioress, The Mother Henriette of Jesus) -	Monica Sinclair
Sister Constance of St. Denis	- Jeannette Sinclair
Mother Marie of the Incarnation (Sub-Prioress)	-	Sylvia Fisher
M. Javelinot, a doctor - Eric Garrett
Mme. Lidoine (New Prioress, Mother Marie of St. Augustine) -	Joan Carlyle
Mother Jeanne of the Child Jesus (Dean) - Margreta Elkins
Sister Mathilde	-	Gwyneth Jones
Father Confessor - John Dobson
First Commissary - Robert Bowman
Second Commissary	-	Dennis Wicks
First Officer	-	Victor Godfrey
Gaoler	-	Ronald Lewis
Carmelite	-	Dorothy Yeowart
Carmelite	-	Phyllis Simons
Carmelite	-	Leah Roberts
Carmelite	-	Hazel Clare
Carmelite	-	Jeanne Bowden
Carmelite	-	Moyna Cope
Carmelite	-	Joyce Livingstone
Carmelite	-	Marybelle Oakes
Carmelite	-	Nada Pobjoy
Carmelite	-	Diana Odling
Carmelite	-	Ula van Wyk
An Aristocrat, speaking part	-	Clifford Starr
A Market Woman, speaking part	- Elsa Speck
An Old Lady, speaking part	-	Celia Penney

COVENT GARDEN OPERA CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, Douglas Robinson 
ORCHESTRA OF THE ROYAL OPERA HOUSE, COVENT GARDEN 
Leader, Charles Taylor 
Conducted by MEREDITH DAVIES

The action begins In April 1789 
Act 1 
Scene 1: The library of the Marquis de la Force 
Scene 2: The parlour of the Carmelite convent at Compiegne 
Scene 3: The tower within the convent precincts 
Scene 4: A cell in the Infirmary
Act 2 
Scene 1: The convent chapel 
Interlude 
Scene 2: The chapter house 
Interlude 
Scene 3: The parlour of the convent
Scene 4: The sacristy
Act 3 
Scene 1: The chapel 
Interlude 
Scene 2: The library of the Marquis de la Force 
Interlude: A street near the Bastille 
Scene 3: A cell in the Conciergerie
Interlude 
Scene 4: Place de la Revolution, Paris

Excellent Sound. Includes the closing announcement.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n1duh...don%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/687gv...don%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/f224z...don%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part3.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/shbf9...don%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part4.rar/file


----------



## djmomo17 (Aug 12, 2010)

Any chance of the BBC MacKerras recording of Martinu's Julietta? I've heard good things about that one...


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

djmomo17 said:


> Any chance of the BBC MacKerras recording of Martinu's Julietta? I've heard good things about that one...


I haven't managed to find that particular broadcast, but if I do I will post it here.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Jaromír Weinberger - Švanda the Bagpiper (Bolton, 1969) sung in English










Schwanda the Bagpiper
BBC Radio 3, 28 May 1970 14.00

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1970-05-28#at-14.00

BBC Radio 3, 4 March 1971 14.10

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/2a781c584ae94f0aa9b2680d3172a139

Opera in two acts 
Music by Jaromír Weinberger 
Libretto by Miloš Kareš
English version by Kingsley Lark

Cast in order of singing:

Two soldiers: Roger Williamson and Brian Fish (tenors)
Dorota, Schwanda's wife: April Cantelo (soprano)
Babinsky, a robber: Ronald Dowd (tenor)
Schwanda, the Bagpiper of Strakonice: Gwyn Griffiths (baritone)
Queen Iceheart: Monica Sinclair (contralto)
The Magician: John Noble (baritone)
The Judge: John Stenson (tenor)
The Executioner: Derek Perry (tenor)
The Devil: Leslie Fyson (baritone)
The Captain of Hell's Guard: Philip Ramsbottom (tenor)
The Devil's Apprentice: Derek Williamson (tenor)

BBC Northern Singers
(Chorus-master, Stephen Wilkinson) 
BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra
(Leader, Reginald Stead)
Conducted by Vilém Tauský
Repetiteur: John Bacon

Narrator: Peter Stebbings
Produced by Ernest Warburton

Act 1 Sc 1 A forest clearing outside Schwanda's house; Sc 2 Queen Iceheart's palace; Sc 3 A square in Queen Iceheart's capital
Act 2 Sc 1 Hell; Sc 2 Schwanda's cottage

Presented by the BBC as part of the 1969 Bolton Festival of Slavonic Music: given before an invited audience in the Victoria Hall, Bolton.

Ronald Dowd broadcast by permission of the General Administrator, Royal Opera House Covent Garden.

An unabridged performance, including even the overture that was omitted from the Sadler's Wells production of ten years earlier (uploaded previously) The orchestra and most of the distinguished cast are excellent, though toward the end of the first act the usually stalwart Ronald Dowd seems to be losing his voice.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/4o2pa...ton%2C_1969%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/rc30t...ton%2C_1969%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Bedřich Smetana - The Bartered Bride (New York, 1937) sung in English

























Metropolitan Opera House
May 8, 1937 Matinee Broadcast
In English

THE BARTERED BRIDE

Marenka.................Hilda Burke
Jeník...................Mario Chamlee
Vasek...................George Rasely
Kecal...................Louis D'Angelo
Ludmila.................Lucielle Browning
Krusina.................Wilfred Engelman
Háta....................Anna Kaskas
Tobias..................John Gurney
Circus Barker...........Norman Cordon
Esmeralda...............Natalie Bodanya
Red Indian..............Ludwig Burgstaller

Act I: "Polka" by Ruthanna Boris, William Dollar and American Ballet Group
Act II: "Waltz" by Ariel Lang [Debut] and American Ballet Group
Act III: "Dance of the Comedians" by the American Ballet Ensemble

Conductor...............Wilfred Pelletier

Stage Director..........Désiré Defrère
Set Design..............Joseph Novack
Choreographer...........George Balanchine

English Translation by Graham Jones

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ep8k3...8New_York%2C_1937%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Bedřich Smetana - The Bartered Bride (London, 1967) sung in English










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/networkthree/1967-03-11#at-19.30

THE BARTERED BRIDE 
Network Three, 11 March 1967 19.30
A comic opera in three acts 
Libretto by KAREL SABINA 
English translation by JOAN CROSS and ERIC CROZIER 
Music by Smetana

From the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

Jeník, recently arrived in the village - André Turp (tenor)
Mařenka, his sweetheart, daughter of Krušina and Ludmilla - Lorna Haywood (soprano)
Kecal, the village marriage-broker - Michael Langdon (bass)
Krušina, a peasant - Napoleon Bisson (baritone)
Ludmila, his wife - Maureen Guy (mezzo-soproano)
Vašek, son of Mícha and Háta - Kenneth MacDonald (tenor)
The manager of a troupe of strolling players, aka Ring-Master - Robert Bowman (tenor)
An Indian - Eric Garrett (baritone)
Esmeralda, a dancer - Elizabeth Robson (soprano)
Háta, second wife of Mícha - Elizabeth Bainbridge (mezzo-soprano)
Mícha, a wealthy farmer - Otakar Kraus (baritone)
Villagers, actors and children 
COVENT GARDEN OPERA CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, Douglas Robinson 
COVENT GARDEN ORCHESTRA 
Leader, George Hallam [not Charles Taylor, as per Radio Times]
Conducted by JAROSLAV KROMBHOLC

Produced by Hanuš Thein

The action takes place in a Bohemian village on the afternoon and evening of the Patron Saint's day. The time is the first half of the nineteenth century.

Act 1 
The village green
Act 2 
The village inn
Act 3 
The village green

Excellent sound. Includes all the announcements.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/i6n81...don%2C_1967%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/u7vls...don%2C_1967%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bhxog...don%2C_1967%29_sung_in_English.part3.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/7t7sm...don%2C_1967%29_sung_in_English.part4.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Ludwig van Beethoven - Fidelio (New York, 1945) sung in English

















Metropolitan Opera House
March 17, 1945 Matinee Broadcast
In English

FIDELIO
Beethoven-Sonnleithner/Breuning/Treitschke

Leonore.................Regina Resnik
Florestan...............Arthur Carron
Don Pizarro.............Kenneth Schon [Debut]
Rocco...................Lorenzo Alvary
Marzelline..............Frances Greer
Jaquino.................John Garris
Don Fernando............Hugh Thompson
First Prisoner..........Richard Manning
Second Prisoner.........John Gurney

Conductor...............Bruno Walter

Director................Herbert Graf
Designer................Joseph Urban

Translation by T. Baker

Announcer: Milton Cross

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bgrqe...ork%2C_1945%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qqn35...ork%2C_1945%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Ludwig van Beethoven - Fidelio (Sydney, 1963) sung in English
































Fidelio
(sung in English)

Music: Ludwig van Beethoven
Libretto: Joseph Sonnleithner, after Jean-Nicolas Bouilly
Translation: Edward J. Dent

Cast:

Florestan, a Spanish nobleman: Victor Franklin 
Leonora, his wife: Elizabeth Fretwell 
Don Pizarro, governor of the prison: Alan Light 
Rocco, the chief jailer: Neil Warren-Smith 
Marcellina [Marzelline], daughter of Rocco: Ruthilde Boesch
Jacquino, Rocco's assistant: Peter Baillie
Don Fernando, the King's minister: Trevor Reed
First Prisoner: Allan Ferris
Second Prisoner: Norman Yemm

Chorus of the Elizabethan Theatre 
Sydney Symphony Orchestra
Leader, Donald Hazelwood
Conductor: Wilhelm Loibner

Producer: Stefan Haag

Recording of one of the five performances given at the Elizabethan Theatre, Newtown, 
Sydney between Oct. 25 and Nov. 30, 1963 and broadcast on A.B.C. radio.

Good sound. Includes the opening and closing announcements.


*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/a4a5o...ney%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/enoer...ney%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Benjamin Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream (London, 1961)








































https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1961-02-11#at-19.30

A Midsummer Night's Dream
Third Programme, 11 February 1961 19.30

Opera in three acts by Benjamin Britten
Libretto after Shakespeare by Peter Pears and Benjamin Britten

Cast

Oberon, King of the Fairies (counter-tenor): Russell Oberlin
Tytania, Queen of the Fairies (soprano): Joan Carlyle
Puck (spoken role),: Nicholas Chagrin
Cobweb (treble): Philip Silver
Peaseblossom (treble): Raymond Holder
Mustardseed (treble): John Pyle
Moth (treble): Roger Flury
Theseus, Duke of Athens (bass): Forbes Robinson
Hippolyta, Queen of the Amazons, betrothed to Theseus (contralto): Margreta Elkins
Lysander, in love with Hermia (tenor): Andre Turp
Demetrius, in Love with Hermia (baritone): Louis Quillco
Hermia, in love with Lysander, but betrothed in law to Demetrius (mezzo-soprano): Marjorie Thomas
Helena, in love with Demetrius (soprano): Irene Salemka
Bottom, a weaver (bass-baritone): Geraint Evans
Quince, a carpenter (boss): Michael Langdon
Flute, a bellows-mender (tenor): John Lanigan
Snug, a joiner (bass): David Kelly
Snout, a tinker (tenor): Kenneth MacDonald
Starveling, a tailor (baritone): Joseph Ward

The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
Chorus Master, Douglas Robinson
Covent Garden Opera Orchestra 
Leader, Charles Taylor
Conducted by Georg Solti
Produced by John Gielgud

From the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

Act 1: A wood outside Athens
Act 2: The wood
Act 3: The wood, early next morning; and (later) the palace of Theseus

Excellent quality. Act 2, however, comes from a different source and, while very good, 
is not as pristine as the other two acts. Includes most of the announcements and commentary.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/td2we...eam_%28London%2C_1961%29_Solti.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/45bhx...eam_%28London%2C_1961%29_Solti.part2.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/2dd3h...eam_%28London%2C_1961%29_Solti.part3.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari - Sly (BBC, 1955) sung in English

















https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1955-12-11#at-17.15

Third Programme, 11 December 1955 17.15

Sly 
or The Story of the Sleeper Awakened
A lyric drama in three acts by Giovacchino Forzano 
Music by Wolf-Ferrari

Translated and adapted for radio by Dennis Arundell

BBC Chorus
(Chorus-Master, Leslie Woodgate)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
(Leader, Arthur Leavins )
Conducted by Rudolf Kempe
Producer, Dennis Arundell

Christopher Sly: Howard Vandenburg
Dolly: Victoria Sladen
The Earl of Westmoreland: Thomas Hemsley
John Blake, an actor from Black-friars Theatre: Roderick Jones
The Hostess of the Falcon Inn: Laelia Finneberg
Snare, the Sheriff's officer: Norman Lumsden
Five friends of the Earl, disguised in Act 2 as A Moor: Andrew Gold
Five friends of the Earl, disguised in Act 2 as A *******: Lloyd Strauss-Smith
Five friends of the Earl, disguised in Act 2 as An Old Servant: Emrys Lloyd
Five friends of the Earl, disguised in Act 2 as A Chinaman: John Heddle Nash
Five friends of the Earl, disguised in Act 2 as A Doctor: Norman Lumsden
A French nobleman, later disguised as A Lutenist: Jan van der Gucht
The Judge: Lloyd Strauss-Smith
Rosalina: Pamela Woolmore
A Soldier: Ian Blair
The Coachman: Denis Catlin
The Pot-Boy: Andrew Gold
The Master of Ceremonies: John Heddle Nash
First Maid: Beryl Latt
Second Maid: Elizabeth Eriksson
Third Maid: Pamela Woolmore
A Page: Mildred Watson
First servant: Denis Catlin
Second servant: Emrys Lloyd
Third servant: Ian Blair

Scene: London in the seventeenth century
Act 1: The Falcon Inn
Act 2: A room in the palace of the Earl of Westmoreland
Act 3: A cellar in the palace










Repeated:
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1955-12-12#at-20.00
Third Programme, 12 December 1955 20.00

NB. A rare studio performance of this dark variant on the "king for a day" motif, based on the Induction from "The Taming of the Shrew." Excellent sound, marred only by a brief digital glitch and the absence of a short section when the reel was turned over. Sourced from a first generation off-air recording. 

*DOWNLOAD LINKS:*
https://www.mediafire.com/file/l99x...ly_(BBC,_1955)_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/12mn...ly_(BBC,_1955)_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/tq3k...ly_(BBC,_1955)_sung_in_English.part3.rar/file

EDIT: A couple of Radio Times clippings not included in the folder that were belatedly sent me by a fellow aficionado.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Gottfried von Einem - Der besuch der alten Dame (San Francisco, 1972) sung in English










The Visit of the Old Lady
(in English)
U.S. Premiere 
San Francisco, Friday, November 10 1972, at 8:00 PM

Opera in three acts by Gottfried von Einem
Libretto by Friedrich Dürrenmatt
English translation by Norman Tucker

CAST

Train conductor I - Robert Klang
Mayor - Richard Cassilly*
Priest - Bruce Yarnell*
Teacher - Allan Monk
Alfred Ill - Raymond Wolansky*
Claire Zachanassian - Regina Resnik*
Train conductor II - Richard J. Clark
Policeman - Philip Booth
Koby - Douglas Ahlstedt
Loby - Raymond Manton
Doctor - Daniel Sullivan
Butler - Norman Kelley
Mrs. Ill - Donna Petersen*
Ill's son - John Duykers*
Ill's daughter - Ariel Bybee*
Hofbauer - Erik Townsend
First woman - Julia Emoed-Wallace
Second woman - Sandra Bush
Helmesberger - Lawrence Cooper
Husband VIII - Raymond Nilsson
Cameraman - Kenneth Criste

*Role debut

San Francisco Opera Chorus and Orchestra
Conductor: Maurice Peress
Chorus Director: Byron Dean Ryan
Musical Preparation: Philip Eisenberg, Calvin Simmons

Production: Francis Ford Coppola †
Production assistance: Ghita Hager, Matthew Farruggio
Sets and costumes designed by Robert Darling
Lighting Designer: Robert Brand

†U.S. opera debut

PLACE AND TIME: Güllen

Act I, Scene 1 -- The railroad station
Scene 2 -- Konrad's village wood
Scene 3 -- Hotel "The Golden Apostle"
Act II, Scene 1 -- The general store
Scene 2 -- The sacristy
Scene 3 -- The railroad station
INTERMISSION
Act III, Scene 1 -- Petersen's farm shed
Scene 2 -- The general store
Scene 3 -- Konrad's village wood
Scene 4 -- The hotel auditorium

Notes:
Supernumeraries: Station master, Husband VII, Toby, Roby, Claire's entourage, citizens of Güllen.
Miss Resnik's Revillon furs -- courtesy, Saks Fifth Avenue
Miss Resnik's luggage -- exclusive with I. Magnin & Co.
Cameras -- courtesy, Brooks Cameras
General store supplies -- courtesy, Foremost Dairies of San Francisco
Live broadcast -- November 10










Good stereo sound. Sourced from a first generation off-air recording.

*DOWNLOAD LINK:*

https://www.mediafire.com/file/czsz...San_Francisco,_1972)_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

George Frideric Handel - Solomon (London, 1966)

















https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/bbchomeservice/basic/1966-08-03#at-19.30

*HENRY WOOD PROMENADE CONCERT*
BBC Home Service Basic, 3 August 1966 19.30

Handel 
*Solomon*

ELIZABETH HARWOOD (soprano) 
ELIZABETH VAUGHAN (soprano) 
PATRICIA CLARK (soprano) 
MARY THOMAS (soprano) 
YVONNE MINTON (contralto) 
ROBERT TEAR (tenor) 
JOHN HOLMES (bass) 
COVENT GARDEN OPERA CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, Douglas Robinson 
BBC CHORUS 
ORCHESTRA OF THE ROYAL OPERA HOUSE, COVENT GARDEN 
Leader, Charles Taylor 
Conducted by CHARLES MACKERRAS 
From the Royal Albert Hall, London

Part 1: ACT 1
Part 2: ACTS 2 and 3










Good sound. Includes all the announcements.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/c0j5...andel_-_Solomon_(London,_1966).part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/g3io...andel_-_Solomon_(London,_1966).part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Georges Bizet - Le docteur Miracle (Bath, 1959) sung in English










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1959-06-09#at-19.30

Bath Festival 
[Theatre Royal]
'DOCTOR MIRACLE'
Third Programme, 9 June 1959 19.30

An operetta in one act
Music by Georges Bizet
Libretto by Léon Battu and Ludovic Halévy
English version by David Harris

The Mayor of Padua - Jess Walters
Véronique, his much married second wife - Anna Pollack
Laurette, his daughter - Jacqueline Delman
Captain Silvio, alias Pasquin, alias Doctor Miracle - Alexander Young

The Goldsbrough Orchestra (Led by Felix Kok)
Conducted by Brian Priestman

Scene: A room in the Mayor's house in Padua during the nineteenth century.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/8yrd...Miracle_(Bath,_1959)_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Jacques Offenbach - Un mari à la porte (BBC R3, 1971) sung in English










The Husband on the Mat
BBC Radio 3, 20 December 1971 16.40

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1971-12-20#at-16.40

(Un mari à la porte) 
Operetta in one act by Jacques Offenbach 
Libretto by Alfred Delacour and Léon Morand
English translation by Geoffrey Dunn

Martel, a police officer: Eric Shilling (bass)
Suzanne, his newly-married wife: Patricia Reakes (soprano)
Rosita, her friend: Madge Stephens (soprano)
Florestan Ducroquet: Duncan Robertson (tenor)

BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Ashley Lawrence

Producer: Barry S. Knight

(Eric Shilling broadcasts by permission of Sadler's Wells Opera)

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/x8my...%28BBC_R3%2C_1971%29_sung_in_English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Jacques Offenbach - La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein (BBC R3, 1974) sung in English










The Grand Duchess of Gerolstein
BBC Radio 3, 17 March 1974 15.00

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1974-03-17#at-15.00

Comic opera in three acts
Music by Offenbach
English libretto by G.P. Robinson
Musical adaptation by Sydney Baynes

Grand Duchess: Maureen Guy
Wanda: Joanne Brown
Fritz: Bernard Dickerson
Baron Puck: Gordon Faith
General Boum: Eric Shilling
Prince Paul: Kenneth Bowen
Baron Grog: Leslie Fyson
Sergeant-Major: Leslie Fyson
Captain Nepomuc - John Coombs
Iza - Margaret Slade
Olga - Penelope Clark
Amelie - Elizabeth Booth
Charlotte - Yvonne Newman

BBC Singers
BBC Concert Orchestra
Leader: Arthur Price 
Conductor: Ashley Lawrence

Producer: Barry Knight

(Eric Shilling broadcasts by permission of Sadler's Wells Opera)

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/1mtg..._R3%2C_1974%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/h3uj..._R3%2C_1974%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Jules Massenet - Cendrillon (London, 1969) sung in English










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1969-12-18#at-14.00

Cinderella (Cendrillon)
BBC Radio 3, 18 December 1969 14.00

A fairy tale in four acts 
Music by MASSENET 
Poem by HENRI CAIN after PERRAULT 
English version by HENRY GRAFTON CHAPMAN (adapted) 
[Revised by Brian Trowell]

(First broadcast performance in this country)

Lucette, aka Cinderella - Margaret Price 
Madame de la Haltière - Ann Howard 
Pandolfe - Thomas Hemsley 
Noémie - Patricia Clark 
Dorothée - Patricia Reakes 
The Fairy Godmother - Jenifer Eddy 
Prince Charming - Anne Pashley 
The King - Eric Stannard 
The Dean of the Faculty - Leslie Fry 
Superintendant of the Royal Entertainments - George Pragnell 
The Prime Minister - Rodney Maccan 
A Herald - Bassett Stevens

BBC CHORUS 
BBC CONCERT ORCHESTRA 
Leader, ARTHUR LEAVINS 
Conducted by MARCUS DODS 
Produced by JULIAN BUDDEN

The action takes place in legendary times

Act 1 At the home of Madame de la Haltiere 
Act 2 At Court
Act 3 
Scene 1 The same as Act 1
Scene 2 By the sacred oak 
Act 4 
Scene 1 The terrace of Madame de la Haltiere's house 
Scene 2 A room in the Palace

(Ann Howard and Eric Stannard broadcast by permission of Sadler's Wells Opera Co)

-----------------------------------

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1970-08-09#at-15.00

Cinderella
BBC Radio 3, 9 August 1970 15.00

(Cendrillon) 
A fairy tale in four acts 
Poem by HENRI CAIN after PERRAULT 
English version by HENRY GRAFTON CHAPMAN (adapted) 
Music by MASSENET 
Fairies, servants, courtiers, doctors, ministers BBC CHORUS 
BBC CONCERT ORCHESTRA 
Conductor MARCUS DODS 
Produced by JULIAN BUDDEN

The action takes place in legendary times

Acts 1 and 2
Acts 3 and 4

(Ann Howard and Eric Stannard broadcast by permission of Sadler's Wells Opera Company)

IN STEREO

A concert performance, with narration, given before an invited audience in the Camden Theatre, London. Very good sound. Includes the closing announcement.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/9zckn...don%2C_1969%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/vfi0l...don%2C_1969%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Gioachino Rossini - Il barbiere di Siviglia (Sydney, 1958) sung in English































The Barber of Seville

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3478514/

Music: Gioachino Rossini
Libretto: Cesare Sterbini
English translation: Virginia Card

Rosina - Glenda Raymond 
Count Almaviva - Donald Smith
Figaro - Robert Simmons
Doctor Bartolo - Neil Warren-Smith	
Basilio - Alan Light	
Marcellina - Ella Banner	
Ambrosius - Gregory Dempsey	
Officer - Jozef Drewniak

The Elizabethan Trust Opera Company Chorus
The Sydney Symphony Orchestra
Conductor: Eric Clapham
Producer: Stefan Haag










NB. I'm cheating a bit here. This is the audio from a live _television_ broadcast in Sydney, Australia on 26 August 1958 (on ABN-2). A kinescope ("telerecording") was made of the broadcast and shown in Melbourne on 8 October 1958 (on ABV-2) but it is not known if it survives. Excellent sound.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS:*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1d016...ney%2C_1958%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/rs1y3...ney%2C_1958%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Gioachino Rossini - Le comte Ory (London, 1963) sung in English
































https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1963-11-01#at-19.30

COUNT ORY
Third Programme, 1 November 1963 19.30 
A comic opera in two acts 
Libretto by SCRIBE and DELESTRE-POIRSON 
Music by Rossini 
English translation by TOM HAMMOND

Cast in order of singing:

Raimbaud, friend to Count Ory - Denis Dowling (baritone) 
Alice, a young peasant girl - Margaret Gale (soprano)
Ragonde, custodian of the castle - Heather Begg (mezzo-soprano)
Count Ory - Alexander Young (tenor)
Isolier, Count Ory's page - Patricia Kern (mezzo-soprano)
Count Ory's tutor - Don Garrard (bass)
Countess Adèle of Formoutiers - Elizabeth Harwood (soprano)
Courtiers - Louis Browne (tenor)
Peter Tracey (baritone)
A court lady - Jean Manning (mezzo-soprano)

SADLER'S WELLS CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, John Barker 
SADLER'S WELLS ORCHESTRA 
Leader, Brian Thomas 
Conductor, BRYAN BALKWILL 
Producer, Anthony Besch 
From Sadler's Wells Theatre, London

The action takes place in Touraine at the time of the Crusades, about the year 1200.

Act 1 
Outside the main gate of the castle of Formoutiers
Act 2 
Inside the castle at Formoutiers










Very good sound. Includes announcements at the end of Acts 1 and 2.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS:*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n3254...don%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part1.rar/file
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mnfno...don%2C_1963%29_sung_in_English.part2.rar/file


----------



## JoeSaunders (Jan 29, 2015)

You're doing God's work Peeknocker!


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Harold Noble - The Lake of Menteith (BBC Network Three, 1967)










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/networkthree/1967-08-13#at-13.30

THE LAKE OF MENTEITH
Network Three, 13 August 1967 13.30
by Harold Noble 
Libretto by DAVID HARRIS

first performance

Amata - Elizabeth Robson (soprano) 
Grahame, the Master of Menteith - Lloyd Strauss-Smith (tenor)
Rival Cansman Chief - Bryan Drake (baritone)
The Mother Superior - Monica Sinclair (contralto)
Boatman - Leslie Fyson (tenor)
A Nun - Barbara Platt (soprano)
Narrator - Brydon Murdoch

BBC NORTHERN SINGERS 
Chorus-Master, Stephen Wilkinson 
BBC NORTHERN SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA 
Led by James Davis 
Conducted by LEON LOVETT 
Produced by VIVIAN A. DANIELS and DAVID ELLIS

Elizabeth Robson broadcasts by permission of the General Administrator, Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

Repeated:

BBC Radio 3, 21 April 1968 13.35 
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1968-04-21#at-13.35

















_Excerpt from William Marshall. Historic Scenes in Perthshire. Edinburgh, 1880, pp. 381-382_

A rare and atmospheric one act opera. Good sound.

*DOWNLOAD LINK:*
https://www.mediafire.com/file/5ag0...f_Menteith_(BBC_Network_Three,_1967).rar/file


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks! I especially appreciate the Fidelio in English since the only commercial sung-in-English Fidelio (CHANDOS) is a dud!


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Michael Tippett - King Priam (Coventry, 1962)































King Priam 
World premiere:	29 May 1962, Coventry Theatre, Coventry

Composer:	Michael Tippett
Music title:	King Priam (1962)
Librettist: Michael Tippett
Work definition: Opera in three acts
After: After 'Iliad' by Homer
Language: English
ROH premiere:	5 June 1962, Covent Garden Opera Company

Producer: Sam Wanamaker 
Set designer: Sean Kenny
Costume designer:	Sean Kenny
Costume assistant:	Dinah Greet
Lighting designer:	William Bundy

29 May 1962 Evening 
Company: Covent Garden Opera Company
Venue: Coventry Theatre, Coventry
Performance status:	Original season
Conductor:	John Pritchard
Chorus Master:	Douglas Robinson
Leader: Charles Taylor

Cast

Nurse: Noreen Berry
Hecuba, Priam's wife: Marie Collier
Priam, King of Troy: Forbes Robinson
Old Man: David Kelly
Young Guard: Robert Bowman
Hector, eldest son of Priam and Hecuba: Victor Godfrey
Paris (as a young boy), Priam's second son: Philip Doghan
Paris: John Dobson
Helen, wife to Menelaus of Sparta, then wife in adultery to Paris: Margreta Elkins
Hermes, messenger of the Gods: John Lanigan
Andromache, Hector's wife: Josephine Veasey
Achilles, a Greek Hero: Richard Lewis
Patroclus, his friend: Joseph Ward
Serving woman: Paula Dean
Hunters, wedding guests, serving women, etc.: The Covent Garden Opera Chorus
Solo guitar:  John Williams
Solo piano	: John Constable
The Covent Garden Opera Ballet
The Covent Garden Orchestra

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1962-05-29#at-19.30

Third Programme, 29 May 1962 19.30










Cobbled together from at least two different sources, the sound varies from good to excellent. 
Includes all the original announcements and commentary.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/sq9c..._-_King_Priam_(Coventry,_1962).part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/hgoo..._-_King_Priam_(Coventry,_1962).part2.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/eub4..._-_King_Priam_(Coventry,_1962).part3.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/rfqz..._-_King_Priam_(Coventry,_1962).part4.rar/file


----------



## efb66 (Dec 3, 2019)

Are there anyone who know the recording of the opera "The Olympians" (the broadcast from BBC 1949) og even have it?


----------



## NickK (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you so much for all of these amazing recordings. John Mitchinson was my teacher along with Arthur Davies and Jeffrey Talbit. So great to see so many of John's recordings here and of his wife Maureen Guy. Thank you again, brilliant work.


----------



## efb66 (Dec 3, 2019)

*Olympians BBC 1949*

Hello all!

Are there anyone who have heard this Olympians from BBC 1949?

I have problems playing the RAR-file.

Maybe some of you know if the recording in the file is the excerpts from 1949 or the later recording from a concert performance in 1972?



peeknocker said:


> Arthur Bliss - The Olympians (BBC, 1949) excerpts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NickK (Dec 18, 2019)

*Thank you so much*



efb66 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Are there anyone who have heard this Olympians from BBC 1949?
> 
> ...


Hi, just wanted to say THANK YOU so much. Kind regards, Nick


----------



## Mitridate (May 26, 2021)

Thank you so much or posting the treasures here. So many that I was not even aware of. If have a large collection of operas in english that I have acquired of the years , much of which is not shared here. Contact me if you would like me to share them with you for posting.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari - L'amore medico (BBC R3, 1969) sung in English









*DOCTOR CUPID*
BBC Radio 3, 5 January 1969 13.30
Comic opera in two acts
Libretto by ENRICO GOLlSCIANI after Moliere's comedy L'Amour Médecin
English version by CLAUDE AVELING 
Music by Wolf-Ferrari

Cast in order of singing:

Don Arnolfo a wealthy landowner: Eric Shilling (baritone)
Lucinda, his daughter: Ellen Dales(soprano)
Lisetta, their housekeeper: Patricia Reakes (soprano)
Clitandro, a young man: Kenneth Bowen (tenor)
Tomes: Michael Rippon (bass)
Desfondandres: John Heddle Nash (baritone)
Macroton: William Elvin (baritone)
Bahis: Adrian Be Peyer (tenor)
A notary: Jolyon Dodgson (bass-Baritone)
A chorus of servants

BBC NORTHERN SINGERS
Chorus-Master, Stephen Wilkinson
BBC NORTHERN SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA Leader, Reginald Stead
Conducted by John MATHESON Repetiteur, JOHN BACON

Produced by ERNEST WARBURTON

ACT 1
The garden of Don Arnolfo's house 
ACT 2
A drawing-room to Don Arnolfo's house

First broadcast performance in this country
Eric Shilling broadcasts by permission of Sadler's Weils Opera Co.

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/6fd9ee20bb4d48f19b0647ece6cc1550

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:

https://www.mediafire.com/file/jflo...(BBC+R3,+1969)+sung+in+English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/p9f9...(BBC+R3,+1969)+sung+in+English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Béla Bartók - Bluebeard's Castle (London, 1959) sung in English









*'BLUEBEARD'S CASTLE'*

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1959-01-20#at-21.05

Third Programme, 20 January 1959 21.05
An opera in one act
Words by Béla Balázs
English version: Christopher Hassall
Music by Béla Bartók

BLUEBEARD: David Ward
JUDITH: Victoria Elliott

Sadler's Wells Orchestra
(Leader, John Ludlow)
Conductor, Alexander Gibson

Producer, Wendy Toye
From Sadler 's Wells Theatre, London
(by arrangement with Sadler's Wells Opera Company)

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/9xyy...astle+(London,+1959)+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Krzysztof Penderecki - Die Teufel von Loudun (London, 1973) sung in English





















https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1973-12-01#at-19.25

*The Devils of Loudun*
BBC Radio 3, 1 December 1973 19.25

An opera by Penderecki 
English version adapted from 
JOHN WRITING'S play The Devils 
by DESMOND CLAYTON

Sadler's Wells Opera direct 
from the London Coliseum

The opera deals with the historical events that took place between the appointment of Urbain Grandier as parish priest of St Pierre in Loudun in 1617. and his execution for alleged sorcery in 1634.

Cast:

Jeanne des Anges, prioress of St. Ursula's convent - Josephine Barstow (soprano)
Sister Claire of St. John - Anne Conoley (soprano)
Sister Louise of Jesus - Shelagh Squires (contralto)
Sister Gabrielle of the Incarnation - Maurine London (soprano)
Urbain Grandier, priest of St. Peter's - Geoffrey Chard (baritone)
Father Barre, Vicar of Cinau - Harold Blackburn (bass)
Father Rangier - George Gordon (bass)
Father Mignon - Robert Ferguson (tenor)
Father Ambrose, an old priest - Dennis Wicks
Jean D'Armagnac - Denis Dowling
Guillaume de Cerisay - Stephen Turner
Adam - Gregory Dempsey
Mannoury - Eric Shilling
Philippe Trincant - Sandra Dugdale
Ninon - Della Jones
Baron de Laubardemont - Paul Crook
Prince Henri de Conde, the King's Ambassador - Ashton Smith (baritone)
Bontemps, a jailer - William Mason (bass)
The Clerk of the Court - Carl Oatley (spoken)
Three devils
Asmodeus - Denis Dowling (baritone)
Leviathan - Dennis Wicks (bass)
Beherit - Maurice Bowen (bass)

SADLER'S WELLS CHORUS 
chorus-master HAZEL VIVIENNE 
SADLER'S WELLS ORCHESTRA 
leader BARRY COLLINS 
conducted by NICHOLAS BRAITHWAITE 
Producer JOHN DEXTER

NB. Includes announcement at the end of Act 1 and the closing announcement at the end of Act 2.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/v0eo...(London,+1973)+sung+in+English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/k8av...(London,+1973)+sung+in+English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades (London, 1961) sung in English
























https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1961-12-11#at-19.30

*THE QUEEN OF SPADES*
Third Programme, 11 December 1961 19.30 
An opera in three acts 
Music by TCHAIKOVSKY 
Libretto by Modest Tchaikovsky after a story by Pushkin 
English translation by Arthur Jacobs

HERMAN (tenor): Richard Lewis
COUNT TOMSKY, a friend of Herman(baritone): Otakar Kraus
PRINCE YELETSKY (baritone): Louis Quilico
TCHEKALINSKY (tenor): John Lanigan
SOURIN (bass): Victor Godfrey
TCHAPLITSKY, a dandy (tenor): Robert Bowman
NARUMOV (boss): Rhydderch Davies
THE COUNTESS, 'The Queen of Spades'(mezzo-soprano): Edith Coates
LISA, her granddaughter, engaged to Prince Yeletsky (soprano): Marie Collier
PAULINE, a friend of Lisa's (contralto): Monica Sinclair
A GOVERNESS (mezzo-soprano): Janet Coster
MART, Lisa's maid (soprano): Pamela Brooks
THE MASTER OF CEREMONIES (tenor): Malcolm Campbell

Children's Chorus from the George Green Grammar School and the St. Martin-in-the-Fields Secondary School 
COVENT GARDEN OPERA CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, Douglas Robinson 
COVENT GARDEN ORCHESTRA 
Leader, Charles Taylor 
Conducted by ALEKSANDRE MELIK-PASHAYEV

From the Royal Opera House Covent Garden

The action takes place in St. Petersburg at the close of the eighteenth century. 
ACT 1
Scene 1: The Summer Garden, St. Petersburg
Scene 2: Lisa's room
Act 2
Scene 1: A masked ball
Scene 2: The Countess's bedroom
Act 3
Scene 1: Herman's quarters in the barracks
Scene 2: A quay on the River Neva
Scene 3: The gambling-house

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/pbzy...(London,+1961)+sung+in+English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/37cq...(London,+1961)+sung+in+English.part2.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/m878...(London,+1961)+sung+in+English.part3.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - The Queen of Spades (London, 1966) sung in English
























https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/networkthree/1966-10-01#at-19.30

*THE QUEEN OF SPADES*
Network Three, 1 October 1966 19.30

An opera in three acts 
Music by Tchaikovsky 
Libretto by MODEST TCHAIKOVSKY after a story by Pushkin 
English translation by ROSA NEWMARCH

from Sadler's Wells Theatre, London

Cast in order of singing -

Gentlemen of St. Petersburg: 
Chekalinsky - Donald Pilley (tenor)
Surin - Stafford Dean (bass)
Count Tomsky - Robert Savoie (baritone)
Herman, a young officer - William McAlpine (tenor)
Prince Yeletsky, engaged to Lisa - Lawrence Folley (baritone)
Lisa, granddaughter of the Countess - Ava June (soprano)
The Countess, an old woman - Anna Pollak (mezzo-soprano)
Pauline, a friend of Lisa - Shirley Chapman (mezzo-soprano)
Governess in the Countess' house - Ann Robson
Majordomo [aka Master of Ceremonies] - Kelvin Jones (baritone)
Masha, Lisa's friend - Joan Davies (mezzo-soprano)
Gentlemen at the gambling house:
Chaplitsky - David Kane (tenor)
Narumov - Kelvin Jones (baritone)
Nurses, governesses, promenaders, guests, children, gamblers

BEAUFOY'S SCHOOL CHOIR 
Trained by Peter Kay 
SADLER'S WELLS CHORUS 
Trained by Hazel Vivienne 
SADLER'S WELLS ORCHESTRA 
Leader, Barry Collins 
Conducted by ALEXANDER GIBSON

Produced by Anthony Besch

The action takes place in St. Petersburg at the end of the eighteenth century

ACT 1 
Scene 1: The summer garden. St. Petersburg 
Scene 2: Lisa's room 
ACT 2 
Scene 1: A masked ball 
Scene 2: The Countess's bedroom 
ACT 3 
Scene 1: Herman's quarters In the barracks 
Scene 2: A quay on the River Neva 
Scene 3: The gambling house

Stereophonic broadcast
[recording is mono]

NB. Includes narration before Act 3, Scene 2.

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/e3he...pades+(London,+1966)+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Francesco Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur (London, 1971) sung in English










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1971-06-27#at-14.35

*Adriana Lecouvreur*
BBC Radio 3, 27 June 1971 14.35

Opera in four acts by Francesco Cilea 
Libretto by Arturo Colautti, based on the play by Eugène Scribe and Ernest Legouvé
English version by Percy Pinkerton, adapted by Norman Tucker

Adriana: Joan Carlyle 
Maurizio: Alberto Remedios 
Il Principe: David Gwynne 
La Principessa: Elizabeth Bainbridge 
Michonnet: Delme Bryn-Jones 
L'Abate: Kenneth McDonald 
Jouvenot: Patricia Clarke 
Dangeville: Heather Begg 
Quinault: Norman Welsby 
Poisson: Gerald English 
Il Maggiordomo: Leslie Fry

BBC Chorus 
BBC Concert Orchestra 
Conducted by Alberto Erede 
Repetiteurs, John Bacon and Richard Nunn

Produced by Julian Budden

(Given before an invited audience in the Camden Theatre, London) 
(Elizabeth Bainbridge and Delme Bryn-Jones broadcast by permission of the General Administrator, 
Royal Opera House, Covent Garden; Norman Welsby by permission of Sadler's Wells Opera Company)

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/w0jd...(London,+1971)+sung+in+English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/pm3t...(London,+1971)+sung+in+English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (London, 1971) sung in English
























*Eugene Onegin*

BBC Radio 3, 13 February 1971 19.30
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1971-02-13

An opera in three acts 
Libretto after Pushkin by Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky and Konstantin Stepanovich Shilovsky
English version by David Lloyd-Jones 
Music by Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky

From the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

The Royal Opera Chorus
Chorus-Master: Douglas Robinson 
The Orchestra of the Royal Opera House
Leader: Charles Taylor
Conductor: Georg Solti
Producer: Peter Hall

The action takes place In Russia about 1820.

ACT 1
Scene 1: In the garden of Madame Larina's house. Autumn. 
Scene 2: Tatyana's bedroom. The same night. 
Scene 3: Another part of the garden. The next day.
ACT 2 
Scene 1: The drawing-room in Madame Larina 's house. Winter. 
Scene 2: The river bank. Early the following morning.
ACT 3
Scene 1: A ballroom in a fashionable house in St Petersburg. Some years later. 
Scene 2: A room in Prince Gremin's house. The next day.

NB. Includes most of the commentary and announcements.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/8ipd...(London,+1971)+sung+in+English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/pzhc...(London,+1971)+sung+in+English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Richard Rodney Bennett - The Mines of Sulphur (London, 1965)










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/networkthree/1965-03-05#at-19.30

*THE MINES OF SULPHUR*
Network Three, 5 March 1965 19.30

Opera in three acts 
Libretto by BEVERLEY CROSS 
Music by RICHARD RODNEY BENNETT

From Sadler's Wells Theatre, London 
first broadcast performance

Cast in order of singing:

Braxton, a landowner- FRANK OLEGARIO (bass-baritone)
Rosalind, a gypsy - JOYCE BLACKHAM (mezzo-soprano)
Boconnion, a deserter - GREGORY DEMPSEY (tenor)
Tovey a tramp - GWYN GRIFFITHS (baritone)
Sherrin, a theatrical manager - HAROLD BLACKBURN (bass)
Members of his company: 
Leda - ANN HOWARD (contralto)
Fenney - DAVID HILLMAN (tenor)
Toodey - DAVID BOWMAN (baritone)
Jenny - CATHERINE WILSON (soprano)
Trim (a mute) is acted by JOHN FRYATT

SADLER'S WELLS ORCHESTRA Leader, Barry Collins 
Conductor, COLIN DAVIS 
Producer, COLIN GRAHAM

The action takes place on a winter night some two hundred years ago 
in the hall of a manor house in the West Country.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/7jo0...ines+of+Sulphur+(London,+1965).part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/rf4w...ines+of+Sulphur+(London,+1965).part2.rar/file


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

These are great. Thank you for posting. I am wondering if there is one for La Fanciulla del West.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

SixFootScowl said:


> I am wondering if there is one for La Fanciulla del West.


https://www.talkclassical.com/53537-opera-english-radio-broadcasts.html#post1381249


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

peeknocker said:


> https://www.talkclassical.com/53537-opera-english-radio-broadcasts.html#post1381249


Your very first post! I was following these but it was not until shortly after that post that I "discovered" La Fanciulla, so must not have registered. Thanks for pointing it out. Going to download it and give it a listen.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Gilbert and Sullivan - The 1966 BBC Complete Broadcasts

















Description taken from http://gasdisc.oakapplepress.com/narradio.htm#bbc

In 1966, the BBC undertook the massive task of recording and broadcasting all of the extant Gilbert and Sullivan operas with complete dialogue. The operas were broadcast on the BBC Third Programme on Sundays at noon, one every two or three weeks. The series was then repeated in late 1967/early 1968. The BBC recruited excellent casts, headed by former D'Oyly Carte patter baritone Peter Pratt. Only a few other singers with D'Oyly Carte experience participated, but most of the artists had top-flight light opera credentials.

Most of the operas in the 1966 series were conducted by Stanford Robinson. Some years later, he told a meeting of the Gilbert and Sullivan Society that he had carefully corrected the orchestra parts D'Oyly Carte provided, rectifying many inconsistencies, traditional "wrong notes," and other errors. Afterwords the D'Oyly Carte, far from expressing any gratitude for his efforts, carefully removed all his annotations and sent him a bill for the clean-up.

One oddity of the series was the casting of different performers in the music and the dialogue (for most parts, at any rate). At the same Gilbert and Sullivan Society meeting, Stanford Robinson explained that the music and dialogue were recorded at different sessions, and for the latter, actors were used because they were cheaper than singers. As Michael Walters observed, "Presumably those (like Peter Pratt) who did both dialogue and music were those who were willing to be paid a lower rate for the dialogue sessions." Leon Berger added that most of the the actors used were already in the BBC repertory company and may have been on retainer.


The 1966 BBC Trial By Jury










The series got off to a rather inauspicious start with a less than stellar rendition of "Trial By Jury," of particular interest due to its inclusion of D'Oyly Carte stalwart and octogenarian George Baker, who began his G&S recording career in 1917.

Cast
The Learned Judge: George Baker
The Plaintiff: Cynthia Glover
The Defendant: Kenneth Bowen
Counsel for the Plaintiff: Denis Dowling
Usher: William Parsons
Foreman of the Jury: Leslie Fyson (?)

John McCarthy Singers
BBC Concert Orchestra
Producer: Michael Moores
Conductor: Stanford Robinson

Originally Broadcast on BBC Music Programme on 30 January 1966

DOWNLOAD LINK: http://www.mediafire.com/download/7e...al_By_Jury.rar

The 1927 D'Oyly Carte Trial By Jury

As a remedy to the disappointing performance above, here is the classic 1927 HMV recording, easily the funniest version available. In particular, it benefits from the sprightly conducting of Harry Norris and the endearing mock-heroic vocals of tenor Derek Oldham.

The transfer I provided is taken from the Dutch website satyr78opera.blogspot.com and is preferable to that available at archive.org (which, unfortunately, dices the recording into individual tracks which utterly spoils the pacing).

The Learned Judge: Leo Sheffield
The Plaintiff: Winifred Lawson
The Defendant: Derek Oldham
Counsel for the Plaintiff: Arthur Hosking
Usher: George Baker
Foreman of the Jury: T. Penry Hughes

Conductor: Harry Norris

Recorded in London,
September 20 & 29, 1927

DOWNLOAD LINK: https://www.mediafire.com/?9njdy1mgw9xmobw

The 1966 BBC Sorcerer










Next in the series was a perfectly fabulous broadcast of "The Sorcerer," and includes the entire spoken dialogue (unlike the several D'Oyly Carte recordings).

Cast

Sir Marmaduke Pointdextre: John Cameron (music)
Ralph Truman (dialogue)
Alexis Pointdextre: Lloyd Strauss-Smith (music)
Barrie Ingham (dialogue)
Dr. Daly: Leslie Fyson (music)
Frederick Treves (dialogue)
Notary: John Frost
John Wellington Wells: Eric Shilling (music)
Hugh Burden (dialogue)
Lady Sangazure: Sybil Michelow
Aline: Jeannette Sinclair (music)
Judy Franklin (dialogue)
Mrs. Partlet: Catherine Lawson (music)
Shirley Cooklin (dialogue)
Constance: Ellen Dales (music)
Gudrun Ure (dialogue)

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Stanford Robinson
Producers: Michael Moores and Peter Bryant

Originally Broadcast on January 30, 1966

DOWNLOAD LINKS:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/3q...erer.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/2s...erer.part2.rar


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

The 1966 BBC Pinafore










Cast

Sir Joseph Porter: Peter Pratt
Captain Corcoran: Donald Franke (music)
Frederick Treves (dialogue)
Ralph Rackstraw: Kenneth Bowen (music)
Barrie Ingham (dialogue)
Dick Deadeye: Forbes Robinson (music)
Julian Summers (dialogue)
Bill Bobstay: Alan Dudley
Bob Becket: John Frost
Josephine: Jeannette Sinclair (music)
Sheila Manahan (dialogue)
Little Buttercup: Jean Allister (music)
Shirley Cooklin (dialogue)
**** [information missing]

John McCarthy Singers
BBC Concert Orchestra
Producer: Michael Moores
Conductor: Stanford Robinson

Originally Broadcast on BBC Music Programme on 30 January 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/?1befuocsz7d60ro
https://www.mediafire.com/?1y7chymcalh2yk7

The 1966 BBC Pirates










Cast

Major-General Stanley: Peter Pratt
Pirate King: Victor Godfrey (music)
Ronald Baddiley (dialogue)
Samuel: Leslie Fyson (music)
Antony Viccars (dialogue)
Frederic: Thomas Round (music)
Glyn Dearman (dialogue)
Sergeant of Police: Alan Dudley
Mabel: Cyntha Glover (music)
Etain O'Dell (dialogue)
Edith: Pamela Binns
Kate: Gillian Knight (music)
Wendy Lovelock (dialogue)
Isabel: Carol Haddon
Ruth: Pamela Bowden (music)
Shirley Cooklin (dialogue)

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Vilem Tausky
Producers: Michael Moores and Peter Bryant

Originally Broadcast on February 27, 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/58jmer5jbh1muyg/The_1966_BBC_Pirates.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/a0c77bxggph44x9/The_1966_BBC_Pirates.part2.rar/file

The 1966 BBC Patience










Cast

Colonel Calverley: Donald Francke (music)
Jack May (dialogue)
Major Murgatroyd: Leslie Fyson (music)
Frederick Treves (dialogue)
Duke of Dunstable: Duncan Robertson (music)
John Wood (dialogue)
Reginald Bunthorne: Peter Pratt
Archibald Grosvenor: Derek Hammond-Stroud (music)
Andrew Sachs (dialogue)
Lady Angela: Shirley Minty (music)
Elizabeth Morgan (dialogue)
Lady Saphir: Patricia Clark (music)
Shirley Cooklin (dialogue)
Lady Ella: Ursula Connors (music)
Pamela Binns (dialogue)
Lady Jane: Pamela Bowden (music
Joyce Grant (dialogue)
Patience: Pamela Wollmore (music)
Prunella Scales (dialogue)

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Stanford Robinson
Producers: Michael Moores and Peter Bryant

Originally Broadcast on March 13, 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/99l433ty9vgnzgt/The_1966_BBC_Patience.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/0lasdgx1frof1ab/The_1966_BBC_Patience.part2.rar/file

The 1966 BBC Iolanthe










Cast

Lord Chancellor: Peter Pratt
Earl of Mountararat: Donald Francke (music)
Derek Birch (dialogue)
Earl Tolloller: Andrew Downie
Private Willis: Owen Brannigan
Strephon: Denis Quilley
Queen of the Fairies: Janet Coster (music)
Barbara Mitchell (dialogue)
Iolanthe: Patricia Routledge
Celia: Sylvia Eaves (music)
Polly Murch (dialogue)
Leila: Hilda Bickley (music
Dorit Welles (dialogue)
Fleta: Pamela Binns
Phyllis: Ellen Dales (music)
Pinkie Johnstone (dialogue)

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Stanford Robinson
Producers: Michael Moores and Peter Bryant

Originally Broadcast on 27 March 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/lxapbec9bb3x0p1/The_1966_BBC_Iolanthe.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/1vgg1bny7eiy220/The_1966_BBC_Iolanthe.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

The BBC Princess Ida (1966)










Cast

King Hildebrand: Donald Francis (music)
Jack May (dialogue)
Hilarion: John Wakefield (music)
Barrie Ingham (dialogue)
Cyril: John Fryatt (music)
John Baddeley (dialogue)
Florian: Denis Quilley
King Gama: George Baker (music)
Timothy West (dialogue)
Arac: Forbes Robinson
Guron: Leslie Fyson
Scynthius: John Noble
Princess Ida: Jeanette Sinclair (music)
Prunella Scales (dialogue)
Lady Blanche: Monica Sinclair (music)
Mary Wimbush (dialogue)
Lady Psyche: Patricia Kern (music)
Dorit Welles (dialogue)
Melissa: Patricia Routledge
Sacharissa: Pamela Binns
Chloe: Karen Ford

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Stanford Robinson
Producer: Michael Moores

Originally Broadcast on 17 April 1966

This is one of the gems of the series of BBC broadcasts from 1966, as the performance is outstanding and (unlike all of the D'Oyly Carte recordings) it contains the entire spoken dialogue.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/62eaa1hchlt0sqc/The_1966_BBC_Princess_Ida.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/3sgsb9cad4nag9s/The_1966_BBC_Princess_Ida.part2.rar/file

For those new to this material, be sure to read Alfred Lord Tennyson's narrative poem "The Princess" (which "Princess Ida" satirizes) to appreciate just how funny W. S Gilbert's libretto is.

https://archive.org/stream/princessm...ge/n0/mode/2up

Dialogue aside, however, the funniest of the recordings remains the first, made in 1924, which I include below. It is also one of the few to include Lady Blanche's "Come, mighty must," here performed by the magnificent Bertha Lewis, who tragically perished in an automobile accident in 1931.

The 1924 D'Oyly Carte Princess Ida










Cast

King Hildebrand: Leo Sheffield
Hilarion: Derek Oldham
Cyril: Leo Darnton
Florian: Sydney Granville
King Gama: Henry Lytton
Arac: Darrell Fancourt
Guron: Leonard Hubbard
Scynthius: Edward Halland
Princess Ida: Winifred Lawson
Lady Blanche: Bertha Lewis
Lady Psyche: Kathleen Anderson
Melissa: Eileen Sharp
Sacharissa: Eileen Sharp

Chorus and Light Opera Orchestra
Conductors: Harry Norris / George W. Byng

Recorded in London
10 Oct 1924 - 23 Feb. 1925

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/efk08mh84le26f1/The_1924_D%27Oyly_Carte_Princess_Ida.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/6x350swlufz31oz/The_1924_D%27Oyly_Carte_Princess_Ida.part2.rar/file

The 1966 BBC Mikado










Cast

The Mikado: Forbes Robinson (music)
Ronald Baddiley (dialogue)
Nanki-Poo: Max Worthley (music)
David Enders (dialogue)
Ko-Ko: Peter Pratt
Pooh-Bah: Ian Wallace (music)
Jack May (dialogue)
Pish-Tush: Derek Hammond-Stroud (music)
Hugh Dickson (dialogue)
Yum-Yum: Cynthia Glover (music)
Meg Wyn Owen (dialogue)
Pitti-Sing: Patricia Lambert
Peep-Bo: Ursula Connors (music)
Wendy Lovelock (dialogue)
Katisha: Jean Allister (music)
Margaret Gordon (dialogue)

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Stanford Robinson
Producer: Michael Moores

Originally Broadcast on 1 May 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/gw6th1n028abf1r/The_1966_BBC_Mikado.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/nau96h4ugfdubnw/The_1966_BBC_Mikado.part2.rar/file

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As an extra, I include the highly regarded 1926 recording in a different (and, I think, superior) transfer than that posted to archive.org (and if you haven't yet partaken of the G&S treasures that some kind soul uploaded to that site, you are missing out!):

The 1926 D'Oyly Carte Mikado










Cast

The Mikado: Darrell Fancourt
Nanki-Poo: Derek Oldham
Ko-Ko: Henry Lytton
Pooh-Bah: Leo Sheffield
Pish-Tush: George Baker
Go-To: T. Penry Hughes
Yum-Yum: Elsie Griffin
Pitti-Sing: Aileen Davies/Doris Hemingway/Beatrice Elburn
Peep-Bo: Beatrice Elburn
Katisha: Bertha Lewis

Conductor: Harry Norris

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/a5v04xlrkzekevd/The_1926_D%27Oyly_Carte_Mikado.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/yppyclokwsvwvri/The_1926_D%27Oyly_Carte_Mikado.part2.rar/file

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last, but not least...

1926 promotional film with hand-colored scenes of the D'Oyly Carte Company in The Mikado






The 1966 BBC Ruddigore










Cast

Robin Oakapple: Peter Pratt
Richard Dauntless: John Fryatt (music)
Barrie Ingham (dialogue)
Sir Despard Murgatroyd: Alan Dudley
Old Adam: Norman Lumsden (music)
Earl Gray (dialogue)
Rose Maybud: Ellen Dales (music)
Meg Wyn Owen (dialogue)
Mad Margaret: Patricia Routledge
Dame Hannah: Monica Sinclair (music)
Shirley Cooklin (dialogue)
Zorah: Joanne Brown (music)
Sheila Hammond (dialogue)
Ruth: Wendy Lovelock
Sir Roderic Murgatroyd: Forbes Robinson (music)
Julian Summers (dialogue)

The John McCarthy Singers
BBC Concert Orchestra
Producer: Michael Moores
Conductor: Stanford Robinson

Originally Broadcast on BBC Music Programme on 15 May 1966

This is another gem of the series, again due to the high standard of performance of both the music and the spoken dialogue (which is excluded from the many commercially available recordings). Patricia Routledge in particular makes a striking impression here.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/pfyvvu1crfqw52a/The_1966_BBC_Ruddigore.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/zi83nv1bk66887g/The_1966_BBC_Ruddigore.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

The 1966 BBC Yeomen










Cast:

Sir Richard Cholmondely: Donald Franke (music)
Rolf Lefebvre (dialogue)
Colonel Fairfax: Max Worthley (music)
Dinsdale Landen (dialogue)
Sergeant Meryll: Richard Goulding (music)
Julian Summers (dialogue)
Leonard Meryll: Edgar Fleet (music)
Michael Spice (dialogue)
Jack Point: Peter Pratt
Wilfred Shadbolt: Alan Dudley
First Yeoman: Leslie Fyson
Second Yeoman: John Noble
First Citizen Wilfred Babbage
Second Citizen: Douglas Hankin
Elsie Maynard: Janice Chapman (music)
Sheila Manners (dialogue)
Phoebe Meryll: Jean Allister (music)
Pauline Yates (dialogue)
Dame Carruthers: Monica Sinclair (music)
Shirley Cooklin (dialogue)
Kate: Ursula Connors (music)
Denise Buckley (dialogue)

The John McCarthy Singers
BBC Concert Orchestra
Producer: Michael Moores
Conductor: Stanford Robinson

Originally Broadcast on BBC Music Programme on 29 May 1966

Another gem in this series of BBC broadcasts. Peter Pratt is especially memorable and endearing here.










*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/a6j6wezfmgpy700/The_1966_BBC_Yeomen.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/7gc9so8a19369h7/The_1966_BBC_Yeomen.part2.rar/file

The 1966 BBC Gondoliers










Cast:

Duke of Plaza-Toro: Peter Pratt
Luiz: John Heddle Nash (music)
David Enders (dialogue)
Don Alhambra: Richard Goulding (music)
Hamlyn Benson (dialogue)
Marco: John Fryatt (music)
Dinsdale Landen (dialogue)
Giuseppe: Donald Franke (music)
Hugh Dickson (dialogue)
Antonio: Neil Howlett
Francesco: Leslie Fyson
Giorgio: Peter Crays
Annibale: Anthony Jackson
Duchess of Plaza-Toro: Anna Cooper (music)
Mary Wimbush (dialogue)
Casilda: Ellen Dales (music)
Judy Franklin (dialogue)
Gianetta: Patricia Reakes (music)
Shane Davis (dialogue)
Tessa: Marion Grimaldi
Fiametta: Patricia Clark
Vittoria: Margaret Cable
Giulia: Ursula Connors
Inez: Shirley Minty

The John McCarthy Singers
BBC Concert Orchestra
Producer: Michael Moores
Conductor: Stanford Robinson

Originally Broadcast on BBC Music Programme on 12 December 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/6jg4e4as6arb6yp/The_1966_BBC_Gondoliers.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/9gnf3ppactgasnn/The_1966_BBC_Gondoliers.part2.rar/file

The Mountebanks (Washington, 1964)

Libretto by W. S. Gilbert
Music by Alfred Cellier










As an extra, here is an American recording (that includes most of the spoken dialogue in faux-British accents) of Gilbert's 1891 collaboration with composer, orchestrator and conductor Alfred Cellier, "The Mountebanks."

From the same G & S site referenced above:

After The Gondoliers, the last great Gilbert and Sullivan success, the collaborators went their separate ways. In 1891, Sullivan produced the only grand opera of his career, Ivanhoe. The following year Gilbert weighed in with his first post-Sullivan opera, The Mountebanks.

The story, in which characters' personalities change after ingesting a magic potion, was essentially the "lozenge plot" that Sullivan had on several occasions refused to set. Cellier died before completing the score, and Gilbert seems to have disliked his own libretto, but the opera enjoyed a good success anyway.

Cast:

Arrostino Annegato: Gregory Wise
Risotto: Harlan C. Snow
Giorgio Ravioli: Douglas Baker
Luigi Spaghetti: Tim Walton
Alfredo: Jerry Holloway
Pietro: Harold Isen
Bartolo: Richard Barager
Elvino Di Pasta: Lewis Grenville
Beppo: Jonathan Deitz
Teresa: Carol Scott
Ultrice: Carroll Mattoon
Nita: Susan Hoagland
Minestra: Grace Wallace Bouvé

Lyric Theater Company (Washington, D.C.)
Stage Director: Harold Isen
Conductor: John Landis

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/v48e...banks_%28Washington%2C_1964%29.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/rks8...banks_%28Washington%2C_1964%29.part2.rar/file

The last two Gilbert and Sullivan operas in this series of BBC broadcasts come from a different source and are in inferior quality MP3s. They lack the clarity of the FLAC transfers, but are still quite listenable. It is hoped that improved transfers will eventually turn up.

The 1966 BBC Utopia, Limited










Cast:

King Paramount: Peter Pratt
Scaphio: Derek Hammond-Stroud (music)
Rolf Lefebvre (dialogue)
Phantis: Eric Shilling (music)
Aubrey Woods (dialogue)
Tarara: John Frost (music)
Wilfrid Carter (dialogue)
Calynx: Frederick Treves
Lord Dramaleigh: David Price (music)
Hamlyn Benson (dialogue)
Captain Fitzbattleaxe: Kenneth Bowen (music)
Peter Howell (dialogue)
Captain Sir Edward Corcoran Donald Francke
Mr. Goldbury: Leslie Fyson (music)
Frederick Treves (dialogue)
Sir Bailey Barre: Edgar Fleet
Mr. Blushington: John Noble
Princess Zara: Patricia Reakes (music)
Sheila Manahan (dialogue)
Princess Nekaya: Joanne Brown (music)
Wendy Lovelock (dialogue)
Princess Kalyba: Jane Wenham
Lady Sophy: Jean Allister (music)
Margaret Gordon (dialogue)
Salata: Elizabeth Proud
Melene: Pamela Binns
Phylla: Doreen Murray

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Stanford Robinson
Producer: Michael Moores

Originally Broadcast on 3 July 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/l5ld9b87ld10dj7/The_1966_BBC_Utopia%2C_Limited.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

The 1966 BBC Grand Duke










Cast:

Rudolph: Peter Pratt
Ernest Dummkopf: Kenneth Bowen (music)
Dinsdale Landen (dialogue)
Ludwig: John Heddle Nash (music)
John Sharp (dialogue)
Dr. Tannhäuser: Leslie Fyson (music)
Michael Spice (dialogue)
Prince of Monte Carlo: Neil Howlett (music)
Wilfred Carter (dialogue)
Viscount Mentone: Peter Pratt
Herald: John Noble
Ben Hashbaz: Don Paulin (music)
Timothy Harley (dialogue)
Princess of Monte Carlo: Ursula Connors (music)
Jane Wenham (dialogue)
Baroness von Krakenfeldt: Jean Allister (music)
Margaret Gordon (dialogue)
Julia Jellicoe: Laura Sarti
Lisa: Elizabeth Robinson (music)
Diana Olsson (dialogue)
Olga: Valerie Heath-Davies
Gretchen: Christine Parker (music)
Eva Haddon (dialogue)
Bertha: Gloria Jennings (music)
Jane Wenham (dialogue)
Elsa: Shirley Minty

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Stanford Robinson
Producer: Michael Moores

Originally Broadcast on 10 July 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/6y95a6aoueyiae9/The_1966_BBC_Grand_Duke.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

CORRECTED LINKS:

The 1966 BBC Trial By Jury










The series got off to a rather inauspicious start with a less than stellar rendition of "Trial By Jury," of particular interest due to its inclusion of D'Oyly Carte stalwart and octogenarian George Baker, who began his G&S recording career in 1917.

Cast
The Learned Judge: George Baker
The Plaintiff: Cynthia Glover
The Defendant: Kenneth Bowen
Counsel for the Plaintiff: Denis Dowling
Usher: William Parsons
Foreman of the Jury: Leslie Fyson (?)

John McCarthy Singers
BBC Concert Orchestra
Producer: Michael Moores
Conductor: Stanford Robinson

Originally Broadcast on BBC Music Programme on 30 January 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINK*: https://www.mediafire.com/file/7efzq77ztnz7k2f/The_1966_BBC_Trial_By_Jury.rar/file

The 1927 D'Oyly Carte Trial By Jury

As a remedy to the disappointing performance above, here is the classic 1927 HMV recording, easily the funniest version available. In particular, it benefits from the sprightly conducting of Harry Norris and the endearing mock-heroic vocals of tenor Derek Oldham.

The transfer I provided is taken from the Dutch website satyr78opera.blogspot.com and is preferable to that available at archive.org (which, unfortunately, dices the recording into individual tracks which utterly spoils the pacing).

The Learned Judge: Leo Sheffield
The Plaintiff: Winifred Lawson
The Defendant: Derek Oldham
Counsel for the Plaintiff: Arthur Hosking
Usher: George Baker
Foreman of the Jury: T. Penry Hughes

Conductor: Harry Norris

Recorded in London,
September 20 & 29, 1927

*DOWNLOAD LINK*: https://www.mediafire.com/?9njdy1mgw9xmobw

The 1966 BBC Sorcerer










Next in the series was a perfectly fabulous broadcast of "The Sorcerer," and includes the entire spoken dialogue (unlike the several D'Oyly Carte recordings).

Cast

Sir Marmaduke Pointdextre: John Cameron (music)
Ralph Truman (dialogue)
Alexis Pointdextre: Lloyd Strauss-Smith (music)
Barrie Ingham (dialogue)
Dr. Daly: Leslie Fyson (music)
Frederick Treves (dialogue)
Notary: John Frost
John Wellington Wells: Eric Shilling (music)
Hugh Burden (dialogue)
Lady Sangazure: Sybil Michelow
Aline: Jeannette Sinclair (music)
Judy Franklin (dialogue)
Mrs. Partlet: Catherine Lawson (music)
Shirley Cooklin (dialogue)
Constance: Ellen Dales (music)
Gudrun Ure (dialogue)

The John McCarthy Singers
The BBC Concert Orchestra
Conductor: Stanford Robinson
Producers: Michael Moores and Peter Bryant

Originally Broadcast on January 30, 1966

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/3q4ts78e96g8mht/The_1966_BBC_Sorcerer.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/2sij1ol6ruv1gse/The_1966_BBC_Sorcerer.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Lionel Monckton and Paul Rubens - A Country Girl (BBC, 1966)










A COUNTRY GIRL

BBC Home Service Basic, 21 November 1966

http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/f2fae97a4...6efce5672932b9

An original musical play by James T. Tanner
Lyrics by ADRIAN ROSS
Music by LIONEL MONCKTON
Additional lyrics and numbers by PAUL A. RUBENS, PERCY GREENBANK

Marjorie Joy: Morag Noble
Nan: Margaret Burton
Madame Sophie: Felicity Page
Princess Mehelaneh of Bhong: Sheila Amit
Geoffrey Challoner: Michael Rippon
Barry: Dennis Martin
The Rajah of Bhong: John Frost

THE RITA WILLIAMS SINGERS
BBC CONCERT ORCHESTRA Leader, Arthur Leavins
Conductor, MARCUS DODS
Produced by Elizabeth Johnson and Michael Moores

*DOWNLOAD LINK*: https://www.mediafire.com/?z98mdv48638v4x9


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Alban Berg - Wozzeck (London, 1953) sung in English










Third Programme, 25 May 1953 19.00
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1953-05-25#at-20.05

*'WOZZECK'*
An opera in three acts and fifteen scenes, based on the play by Georg Büchner
English translation by Vida Harford and Eric Blackall 
Music by Alban Berg

Covent Garden Opera Chorus 
(Chorus-Master, Douglas Robinson) 
Covent Garden Opera Orchestra 
(Leader, Charles Taylor) 
CONDUCTED BY ERICH KLEIBER 
Produced by Sumner Austin 
From the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden 
(by arrangement with the Covent Garden Opera Trust)

No place or date is specified for the action of the opera

Act 1 
Sc. 1: The Captain's room - early morning. 
(Wozzeck and the Captain) 
Sc. 2: An open field, the town in the distance - late afternoon. (Wozzeck and Andres) 
Sc. 3: Marie's room - evening. (Marie and her child, Margret, Wozzeck) 
Sc. 4: The Doctor's consulting-room-a sunny afternoon. (The Doctor and Wozzeck) 
Sc. 5: The street outside Marie's front door-twilight. (Marie and the Drum Major)
Act 2 
Sc. 1: Marie's room - mid-morning. (Maria and Wozzeck) 
Sc. 2: In the street - daytime. (The Captain, the Doctor, Wozzeck) 
Sc. 3: The street outside Marie's room- a gloomy day. (Marie and Wozzeck) 
Sc. 4: A tavern garden-late evening. 
(Soldiers, young men and girls dancing; apprentices, Marie, Wozzeck, the Drum Major, Andres, the idiot) 
Sc. 5: Guard room in rhe barracks-night. 
(Wozzeck, Andres, the Drum Major, sleeping soldiers)
Act 3 
Sc. 1: Marie's room - night, candlelight. 
(Marie and her child) 
Sc. 2: A woodland path by a pond. (Maria and Wozzeck) 
Sc. 3: A low tavern dimly lighted. (Wozzeck, Margret, young men and girls) 
Sc. 4: A woodland paah by a pond - moonlight. (Wozzeck, the Captain, the Doctor) 
Sc. 5: Outside Marie's front door. (Marie's child and other children)

Cast:

The Captain: Parry Jones
Wozzeck, a soldier, the Captain's batman: Jese Walters
Marie, his wife: Marea Wolkowsky
Andres, a soldier, Wozzeck's friend: Edgar Evans
Margret, a neighbour: Monica Sinclair
The Doctor: Frederick Dalberg
The Drum Major: Thorsteinn Hannesson
First journeyman: Michael Langdon
Second journeyman: Ronald Lewis
An idiot: David Tree
A soldier: John Cockerill
Marie's child: Brian Buck
Soldiers and apprentices servants. girls, and children

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/8ubr...Walters,+Wolkowsky+-+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Alban Berg - Wozzeck (New York, 1959) sung in English










*WOZZECK*
Metropolitan Opera House
March 14, 1959 Matinee Broadcast
In English

Cast:

Wozzeck.................Hermann Uhde
Marie...................Eleanor Steber
Captain.................Paul Franke
Drum Major..............Kurt Baum
Doctor..................Karl Dönch
Andres..................Charles Anthony
Margret.................Margaret Roggero
Apprentice..............Ezio Flagello
Apprentice..............Calvin Marsh
Fool....................Alessio De Paolis
Soldier.................Earl Ringland
Townsman................Charles Kuestner
Child...................Alice Plotkin

Conductor...............Karl Böhm

Performed with two intermissions.

Director................Herbert Graf
Designer................Caspar Neher
Choreographer...........Mattlyn Gavers

Translation by Vida Harford and Eric Blackall

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/xjlz...Böhm;+Uhde,+Steber+-+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Alban Berg - Wozzeck (London, 1964) sung in English










*WOZZECK*
Third Programme, 31 October 1964 19.30 
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1964-10-31#at-19.30

An opera in three acts and fifteen scenes
Libretto based on the play by Georg Büchner in an English version by VIDA HARFORD and ERIC BLACKALL
Music by Alban Berg

Cast:

The Captain:	Kenneth MacDonald
Wozzeck: Geraint Evans
Andres: John Dobson
Marie: Marilyn Horne
Marie's Son:	Algar Smith
Margret: Noreen Berry
The Doctor:	Otakar Kraus
The Drum Major:	Edgar Evans
First Journeyman:	Dennis Wicks
Second Journeyman:	Ronald Lewis
An Idiot: Robert Bowman
A Soldier: Wilfred Jones
A Pianist: John Gardner

COVENT GARDEN OPERA CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, Douglas Robinson
ORCHESTRA OF THE ROYAL OPERA HOUSE, COVENT GARDEN
Leader, Charles Taylor
Conducted by JOHN PRITCHARD
From the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, London

Act 1
Sc. I: The Captain's room
Sc. 2 : A field outside the town
Sc. 3: Marie's room
Sc. 4: The Doctor's study
Sc. 5: Street outside Marie's hans
Act 2
Sc. 1: Marie's room
Sc. 2 : A street
Sc. 3: Street outside Marie's house
Sc. 4: The town garden
Sc. 5: Guardroom in the barracks
Act 3 
Sc. 1: Marie's room. 
Sc. 2: Forest path by a pool 
Sc. 3: A low tavern 
Sc. 4: Forest path by a pool 
Sc. 5: Street outside Marie's house followed by an interlude at 10.0

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/n77d...hard;+Evans,+Horne+-+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Alban Berg - Wozzeck (London, 1970) sung in English










BBC Radio 3, 6 April 1970 19.30
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/radio3/1970-04-06#at-19.30

*Wozzeck*
An opera in three acts and 15 scenes 
Libretto based on the play by GEORG BUCHNER in an English version by VIDA HARFORD and ERIC BLACKALL 
Music by ALBAN BERG from the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden

Cast:

Captain Kenneth MacDonald
Wozzeck Geraint Evans
Andres David Lennox
Marie Marie Collier
Marie's Son	Nigel Saxton-Howes
Margret Elizabeth Bainbridge
Doctor Otakar Kraus
Drum Major	Ronald Dowd
First Apprentice	Dennis Wicks
Second Apprentice	Hugh Sheehan
Idiot Andrew Daniels
Soldier Wilfred Jones
Pianist Roger Vignoles
Soldiers, apprentices, women, and children 
CHILDREN'S CHORUS FROM TOLLlNGTON PARK SCHOOL 
coached by JEAN POVEY 
ROYAL OPERA CHORUS 
chorus-master DOUGLAS ROBINSON 
ORCHESTRA OF THE ROYAL OPERA HOUSE 
Conducted by COLIN DAVIS

Act 1 Scene 1 The Captain's room; Scene 2 A field outside the town; Scene 3 Marie's room; Scene 4 The Doctor's study; Scene 5 The street outside Marie's house
Act 2 Scene 1 Marie's room; Scene 2 A street; Scene 3 The street outside Marie's house: 
Scene 4 The town garden; Scene 5 The guardroom in the barracks
Act 3 Scene 1 Marie's room; Scene 2 Forest path by a pool; Scene 3 A low tavern; Scene 4 Forest path by a pool: Scene 5 The street outside Marie's house

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/tjax...is;+Evans,+Collier+-+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Georges Bizet - La jolie fille de Perth (BBC, 1949) sung in English










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/service_third_programme/1949-06-05#at-20.15

Performance in English of 
'*THE FAIR MAID OF PERTH*'
Sun 5th Jun 1949, 20:15 on Third Programme

Opera in four acts after Sir Walter Scott's novel
Music by Bizet

Catherine Glover: Gwen Catley
Mab, a gypsy: Lorely Dyer
Harry Smith, in love with Catherine: Richard Lewis
The Duke of Rothesay: Trefor Jones
Ralph: Norman Walker
Simon Glover, Catherine's father: Owen Brannigan
A nobleman: David Holman
The majordomo: George Stearn Scott

BBC Theatre Chorus
(Chorus-Master, John Clements)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
(Leader, David McCallum)
Conductor: Sir Thomas Beecham, Bt.

The action takes place in Perth towards the end of the 14th century

Act 1
The workshop of Harry Smith, the armourer
Act 2
A public square. Night

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/u0v5...de+Perth+(BBC,+1949)+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Georges Bizet - La jolie fille de Perth (BBC, 1956) sung in English










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/third/1956-10-05#at-19.30

'*THE FAIR MAID OF PERTH*'
Third Programme, 5 October 1956 19.30

An opera in four acts 
Libretto by Saint-Georges and Adenis after the novel by Sir Walter Scott 
English translation by Paul England 
Music by Bizet

Catherine: Mattiwilda Dobbs
Mab a gypsy: Anna Pollak
Hal Smith, an armourer: Alexander Young
The Duke of Rothesay: Niven Miller
Ralph: David Ward
Simon Glover, Catherine's father: Owen Brannigan

BBC Chorus 
(Chorus-Master, Leslie Woodgate) 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra 
(Leader, Arthur Leavins) 
Conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham Bt.
Repetiteur: Bryan Balkwill

Act 1 
The workshop of Hal Smith 
Act 2 
A public square. Night 
Act 3 
Scene 1: A hall in the palace of the Duke of Rothesay 
Scene 2: The same. Early next morning 
Act 4 
A public square. St. Valentine's Day

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/bj4y...de+Perth+(BBC,+1956)+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Giuseppe Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (London, 1949) sung in English










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/service_third_programme/1949-11-28#at-18.55

'*SIMONE BOCCANEGRA*'
Mon 28th Nov 1949, 18:55 on Third Programme
Opera in a prologue and two acts Libretto by Francesco Maria Piave
(revised Arrigo Boito)
English version by Norman Tucker
Music by Verdi

Cast in order of singing:

Paolo, Leader of the Plebeian Party: Frederick Sharp
Pietro, a Plebeian: Denis Dowling
Simone Boccanegra, Captain of the Genoese Fleet, later first Plebeian Doge of Genoa: Arnold Matters
Fiesco, reigning Patrician Doge, later disguised as Andrea: Stanley Clarkson
Amelia Grimaldi, Boccanegra's daughter, lost as a child: Joyce Gartside
Gabriele Adorno, a Patrician, in love with Amelia: Rowland Jones
Captain of the Guard: Rhys Williams

Sadler's Wells Chorus
(Chorus-Master, Leo Quayle)
Sadler's Wells Orchestra
(Leader, Walter Price)
Conductor, Michael Mudie

From Sadler's Wells Theatre, London (By arrangement with the Governors)

Scene: Genoa in the twelfth century

6.55 Prologue:
A square, with the Doge's Palace
7.30 Interval
7.40 Act 1
Scene 1: The garden of the Grimaldi Palace. Dawn, twenty years later
Scene 2: The Doge's Council Chamber. Next day
8.45 Interval
Act 2
Scene 1: A private room of the Doge.
Evening next day
Scene 2: Inside the Palace. A few hours later

*DOWNLOAD LINK*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/55b6...negra+(London,+1949)+sung+in+English.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Gioachino Rossini - Moïse et Pharaon (Cardiff, 1965) sung in English










https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/networkthree/1965-05-08#at-19.00

*MOSES*
Network Three, 8 May 1965 19.00

An opera in four acts 
Music by Rossini 
Libretto by Etienne de Jouy and Luigi Balocchi 
English version by Nell and John Moody 
The Welsh National Opera Company production from the New Theatre, Cardiff

Cast in order of singing:

Moses - Michael Langdon
Anna - Lorna Elias
Miriam - Noreen Berry
Eleazor - Stuart Burrows
Pharaoh - Bryan Drake
Sinaida - Pauline Tinsley
Osiridis - David Gwynne
Ophidis - Malcolm Williams

WELSH NATIONAL OPERA CHORUS 
Chorus-Master, David Sutton 
BOURNEMOUTH SYMPHONY ORCHESTRA 
Leader, Gerald Jarvis 
Conducted by Bryan Balkwill 
Produced by John Moody

ACT 1 The camp of the Israelites outside Memphis
ACT 2 Inside Pharaoh's palace 
ACT 3 The temple of Isis
ACT 4 Scene 1: The Egyptian shore of the Red Sea 
Scene 2: On the far shore of the Red Sea

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/v5n2...Cardiff,+1965)+sung+in+English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/v04d...Cardiff,+1965)+sung+in+English.part2.rar/file


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Mikhail Glinka - Ruslan and Ludmilla (BBC R3, 1968) sung in English










*RUSLAN AND LUDMILLA*
BBC Radio 3, 3 March 1968 12.20
Fantastic opera in five acts
Libretto after Pushkin
English translation by Francis Dalvin 
Music by Glinka

Svetozar, grand duke of Kiev - Richard Golding (bass)
Ludmilla, his daughter - Vivienne Townley (soprano)
Her suitors:
Ruslan, a knight - Norman Welsby (baritone)
Ratmir, an oriental prince - Janet Coster (mezzo-soprano)
Farlaf, a warrior - Frank Olegario (bass-baritone)
Gorislava, Ratmir's slave - April Cantelo (soprano)
Finn, a magician - Joseph Ward (tenor)
Naina, a witch - Laura Sarti (mezzo-soprano)
Bayan, a minstrel - Robert Tear (tenor)
A giant's head, courtiers, houris

ORPINGTON JUNIOR SINGERS
BBC CHORUS
BBC CONCERT ORCHESTRA 
Leader, Arthur Leavins 
Conductor, MARCUS DODS
Répétiteur, John Bacon
Produced by JULIAN BUDDEN

The action takes place in Russia in legendary times

Act 1 A banqueting hall In Svetosar's palace
Act 2
Scene 1 Outside the cave of Finn 
Scene 2 A lonely place In the Steppes
Scene 3 A deserted battlefield
Act 3 The enchanted gardens of Natna's palace
Act 4 The gardens of Tchernamor
Act 5
Scene 1 A moonlit valley
Scene 2 A hall in Svetosar's palace

Recorded before an invited audience in the Camden Theatre, London

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/84220367c52945afa9527d11eab8d2b2

Repeated:
Thu 14th Aug 1969, 13:35 on BBC Radio 3

https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/service_bbc_radio_three/1969-08-14#at-13.35

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/u2gf...(BBC+R3,+1968)+sung+in+English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/o64a...(BBC+R3,+1968)+sung+in+English.part2.rar/file


----------



## James1 (Jun 21, 2021)

downloaded but everytime they state there is an error in the file.Hopefully it can be sorted.


----------



## James1 (Jun 21, 2021)

*Moise*

I have downloaded this twice and each time it states the file has an error and cannot get content, maybe it needs to be uploaded again. Thank you.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry that you are having trouble. I just downloaded both parts onto another computer and unzipped using WinRar and it worked fine. Perhaps try a different program to unpack the files, e.g. WinRar or Bandizip. Remember to unpack the first file _only_.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

James1 said:


> downloaded but everytime they state there is an error in the file.Hopefully it can be sorted.


I had some that the first file downloaded fine but the second zip file would not open. But it turned out the first zip file contained the entire opera, so I was good.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmmm. If anyone still has trouble, feel free to send me a message and I will send the recording to you directly.


----------



## James1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Still having problem with the Moses,tried WinZip etc but nothing.Could you send me the recording.It's the only one I've had trouble with. Thank You


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Try this, James. If you still have trouble, please let me know and I will send you the mp3s without compression. It's possible that the problem has something to do with MediaFire. I only use that site because it allows for a free account (albeit, with a limit of 200 MB for each file).

Download link
https://we.tl/t-A0pySrNXxN

1 item
Gioachino Rossini - Moïse et Pharaon (Cardiff, 1965) sung in English.rar
290 MB


----------



## James1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Still the same problem.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Try this. I uploaded the entire contents of the folder without compression. You can either download each item individually or collectively.

Download link
https://we.tl/t-JKkJMnCDpK
Expires on 9 July, 2021

6 items
Gioachino Rossini - Moses (Cardiff, 1965) - 1.mp3
113 MB
Gioachino Rossini - Moses (Cardiff, 1965) - 2.mp3
87.5 MB
Gioachino Rossini - Moses (Cardiff, 1965) - 3.mp3
42.9 MB
Gioachino Rossini - Moses (Cardiff, 1965) - 4.mp3
77.5 MB
Gioachino Rossini - Moses (Cardiff, 1965).txt
945 Bytes

+ images folder containing 17 items (articles, photos, etc.)


----------



## James1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Brillant.Thank you so much, all these recordings take me back to my youth sitting in the Gods.I only hope there are more Charles Craig and Lizzie freewill out there, again a huge Thank you


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm beginning to think that the problem might be WinRar (the program I always use to compress a folder). Henceforward, I will find a different means of compression.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am opening these on a Linux operating system so not using WinRar. My default is Archive Manager for opening these.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Iolanta (BBC R3, 1968) sung in English










YOLANDE
Sun 6th Oct 1968, 13:00 on BBC Radio 3
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/service_bbc_radio_three/1968-10-06#at-13.00
Opera in one act
Libretto by MODEST TCHAIKOVSKY after King Rents Daughter by Henrik Hertz
English translation by Robert Moberly
Music by Tchaikovsky

Cast:
Yolande: Josephine Barstow
Vaudemont: Adrian de Peyer
Robert: Norman Welsby
King Rene: Noel Noble
Ibn Hakia: Anthony Raffell
Marta: Noreen Berry
Servants, friends of Yolande, courtiers, Burgundian soldiers

New OPERA CHORUS
Chorus-Master, Leon Lovett
PARK LANE GROUP Orchestra
Leader, Suzanne Rozsa
Conducted by David Lloyd-Jones Produced by Geoffrey Connor
The action takes place in the Vosges during the fifteenth century
The Park Lane Group Production from the 1968 Camden Festival

Repeated:
Thu 8th May 1969, 15:00 on BBC Radio 3
https://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/service_bbc_radio_three/1969-05-08#at-15.00

*DOWNLOAD LINKS*:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/xyme...(BBC+R3,+1968)+sung+in+English.part1.rar/file
https://www.mediafire.com/file/znhu...(BBC+R3,+1968)+sung+in+English.part2.rar/file


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

peeknocker said:


> Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Iolanta (BBC R3, 1968) sung in English


Second file would not open, but the first one appears to have the entire work as the beginning and ending are both present in the single file. It apparently has some cuts as it is 1 hr 29 minutes, or is that the typical length for Iolanta? Thanks anyway, good stuff.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

There is no second file, unless you mean the second part of the archive.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

peeknocker said:


> There is no second file, unless you mean the second part of the archive.


Yes there was a second link (says part 2) but I don't need it.


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

To unpack a multi-part archive, you only need to right-click on the first part. There is no need to open the additional parts. By right-clicking the first part, the rest open automatically.

For example, say you had an archive divided into five pieces:

XXXX.part1
XXXX.part2
XXXX.part3
XXXX.part4
XXXX.part5

You would only need to right-click on the first part for it to unpack all the others. The result would be one folder titled XXXX.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

peeknocker said:


> A new thread devoted to radio broadcasts believed to be in the public domain of opera sung in English.
> 
> 
> Giacomo Puccini - The Girl of the Golden West [La fanciulla del West] (London, 1963)
> ...


I am not a proponent of opera in the vernacular and I find English an awkward language to sing (or hear). Even if English were the language in which it was composed, it is very difficult to understand. The _only_ opera which I liked in translation is Händel's *Julius Caesar* (*Giulio Cesare*), mostly because that was the first language in which I heard the opera (The ENO production) and the translation was so singable. For instance, _Venere bella _ translated into _Venus fair lady_, or _Piangerò_ translated as _Flow my tears _, the exact number of syllables for singing. The singers' diction was exceptional , too. Anyway, enough of that.


----------



## ybslewn (Nov 11, 2021)

Hello Peeknocker, I'm looking at the Ruslan and Ludmilla - thank you for the download links - I have skin in this one as it was arranged for Vivienne Townley and myself by the BBC as part of a prize for a Radio 3 competition in Manchester all those years ago. And now I have come across it again!!! again thank you, There does seem to be a problem though as the recording stops about 45 minutes in - does the rest exist??

Ever grateful,

Norman Welsby


----------



## peeknocker (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear Mr. Welsby,

What a tremendous honour for me to hear from you.

Your singing on this and many other broadcasts that I have had the privilege to hear have been the source of great enjoyment to me. Your interpretation of Ruslan is especially beautiful.

Here is a new link to the recording:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Fhtp5hUGBqX-Ls8VugY0nEhamma1ZJw4/view?usp=sharing

Please let me know if you have any difficulty in accessing it.

With warmest regards,

Paul
Calgary


----------



## NickK (Dec 18, 2019)

*Thank you so much guys.*

Thank you guys for the posting, you dont know how much pleasure it is to hear these wonderful recordings from the BBC so long in the past and never to be forgotten. Brilliant. Nick



peeknocker said:


> Dear Mr. Welsby,
> 
> What a tremendous honour for me to hear from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks for posting these recordings. There are a couple of hidden gems I really enjoy.


----------

